# 19.10. - Probleme mit den Servern



## Peacefighter (19. Oktober 2008)

Naja sind sie ja mal wieder down mal gucken wieso und wie lange

[umbenannt und zum Sammelthread für heute ernannt :> ]


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (19. Oktober 2008)

Peacefighter schrieb:


> Naja sind sie ja mal wieder down mal gucken wieso und wie lange



bis morgen früh um 11


----------



## Kronas (19. Oktober 2008)

Peacefighter schrieb:


> Naja sind sie ja mal wieder down mal gucken wieso und wie lange


blizzard will nen hotfix aufspielen

keine 5 minuten sindse off

silberne hand grad down, jetzt wieder da

naja, aber ich komm net in meine charliste x.x


----------



## Peacefighter (19. Oktober 2008)

ironie oder haste das irgendwo gelesen?


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (19. Oktober 2008)

Peacefighter schrieb:


> Naja sind sie ja mal wieder down mal gucken wieso und wie lange



alle server down? dacht nru malygso mal wieder^^ jedenfalls kann ich mich gar ncith mehr einloggen gab nen dc als ich n feuer beim event löschen wollt udn dann kontn ich mein pw 10 mal eingeben udn es hat nicht gewirkt


----------



## Kronas (19. Oktober 2008)

Peacefighter schrieb:


> ironie oder haste das irgendwo gelesen?


das mitm hotfix steht an der seite und mein realm ist echt wieder on als er grad down ging


----------



## RazZerrR (19. Oktober 2008)

1. der server-down

2. wenn interessierts

3. als ob man das nicht selber merkt

soll ich auch ein thread aufmachen wo drin steht das der strom ausgefallen is und nur wielange??




MFG


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (19. Oktober 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> bis morgen früh um 11


vorsuicht du machst den suchtis angst
serverneustart dauert ja nicht solange.


----------



## La_Bam (19. Oktober 2008)

jo bin wieder drin..
server : perenolde

edit:bzw hängts jetz grad noch nachm ladebildschirm nach der charauswahl


----------



## war_locker (19. Oktober 2008)

ich hab ein anderes Problem und zwar kurz vor'm neustart hat's sehr gelaggt und jetzt immernoch


----------



## Larmina (19. Oktober 2008)

Aldor grade down gewesen nach etwa 3 Minuten war er wieder da


----------



## RazZerrR (19. Oktober 2008)

nochma neustarten also wow


----------



## Genker (19. Oktober 2008)

ich bin zwar wieder in der char auswahl, aber wenn ich dann einen char auswähle und der lade bildschirm kommt lädt der balken bis ganz zum schluss und dann geht es nemmer weiter.


----------



## yannick-fcs (19. Oktober 2008)

Buffed ist auch kurz vorm zusammenbruch weil die ganzen Leute jetzt auf Buffed rummturnen^^


----------



## droste (19. Oktober 2008)

mist dann muss ich heute echt mal was im real life machen^^


----------



## Genorion (19. Oktober 2008)

Zuluhed is zwar wieder on, kann auch auf die charliste, nur beim einloggen bleibt der ladebildschirm stehen.


----------



## dragon1 (19. Oktober 2008)

sind wieder on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yannick-fcs (19. Oktober 2008)

Blutdurst immernoch down


----------



## war_locker (19. Oktober 2008)

ich hab jetzt folgendes prob:
wenn ich mich einloggen will kommt die nachricht:,,Ein Charakter mit diesem Namen ist bereits vorhanden´´


----------



## Larmina (19. Oktober 2008)

war_locker schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt folgendes prob:
> wenn ich mich einloggen will kommt die nachricht:,,Ein Charakter mit diesem Namen ist bereits vorhanden´´


Einfach kurz mit einem anderen einloggen. Dann wird dein charfehler rausgeschmissen weil man ned mit 2 Chars vom gleichen acc on sein kann. Dann umloggen und fertig


----------



## !/=? (19. Oktober 2008)

me² oder jetzt bleibt Ladebildschirm stecken

Edit:Ich hasse es!!!!!11


----------



## Lillyan (19. Oktober 2008)

Ein paar tausend Spieler versuchen grade einzuloggen und ihr wundert euch, dass es hängt? Wartet mal 15 Minuten, macht irgendwas anderes und versucht es dann noch einmal. Sonst sind gleich die Loginserver auch wieder down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neolos FM (19. Oktober 2008)

Frostmourne auch noch off.
Und nu bin ich komplett rausgeflogen ^^
Ich wollte bloss schnell ZA machen. Is immer ärgerlich sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deepender (19. Oktober 2008)

es ist doch jedesmal das selbe, wow müsste umsonst werden, weil die server mehr down sind als on.......

mein char is jetzt online...... und ich meine nicht nur einen char sondern ALLE MEINE sind online.....aber ich kann keinen spielen, dieses war am mittwoch auch so, nun muss ein kollege ein ticket schreiben und ich muss mich dann wohl gedulden, langsam kotzt mich das wirklich ganz stark an, ich will nicht wissen wie es wieder mit dem addon ist, weil bei BC wars ja auch ne glanzleistung mit 3 tage nicht richtig spielen.....
naja wir lassen uns überraschen, blizzard hat immer eine überraschung am start


----------



## Dragei (19. Oktober 2008)

Aber dafür bekommen wir einen guten Service es wird direkt geholfen.Bugs werden meist behoben Blizz passt sich halt an.


----------



## Bryon (19. Oktober 2008)

Auf Argent Dawn gibt es nach dem Hotfix und Neustart den lustigen Effekt, dass sämtliche Auktionen verschwunden sind.

Ich glaube ich habe noch nie soviel Panik im Handelschannel gesehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vranthor (19. Oktober 2008)

Na, bei uns auf Arygos is grad Lag gefahr ... und wahrscheinlich is der Server nach dem erneutem Neustart wieder Down .. jaja so schnell gehts wenn man Blizzard zu textet ^^


----------



## Larmina (19. Oktober 2008)

Deepender schrieb:


> es ist doch jedesmal das selbe, wow müsste umsonst werden, weil die server mehr down sind als on.......
> 
> mein char is jetzt online...... und ich meine nicht nur einen char sondern ALLE MEINE sind online.....aber ich kann keinen spielen, dieses war am mittwoch auch so, nun muss ein kollege ein ticket schreiben und ich muss mich dann wohl gedulden, langsam kotzt mich das wirklich ganz stark an, ich will nicht wissen wie es wieder mit dem addon ist, weil bei BC wars ja auch ne glanzleistung mit 3 tage nicht richtig spielen.....
> naja wir lassen uns überraschen, blizzard hat immer eine überraschung am start


Du bist so einer von denen bei denen alles immer total super laufen muss oder? Ich mein es ist halt immer ein bisschen schwierig wenn es einen großen Patch gibt, der die Spielmechanik tifgreifend verändert. Dann heul mal nicht rum, mach die 3 Tage was anderes. Und dass die Server mehr down sind als on das halt ich für ein STARK Übertriebenes Gerücht!
Achja: MIMIMIMIMIMI  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deepender (19. Oktober 2008)

aber mit dem geld könnte es SHER VIEL SCHNELLER gehen, und ich komme zum verrecken nicht auf auf den server ohhhhhh man ich hab echtn rappel-.-


----------



## Moonprayer (19. Oktober 2008)

Blackhand is immernoch down seit knapp 30 minuten.


----------



## Muskelbiber (19. Oktober 2008)

mimimi ich kann mich nich einloggen mimimi xD


----------



## Larmina (19. Oktober 2008)

Deepender schrieb:


> aber mit dem geld könnte es SHER VIEL SCHNELLER gehen, und ich komme zum verrecken nicht auf auf den server ohhhhhh man ich hab echtn rappel-.-


*Hust* Wenn das mal nicht Sucht ist.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acuria (19. Oktober 2008)

@ Lillian, 


da merkt man mal wieder das die MASSE einfach nur dämlich is.
Kann mir richtig vorstellen wie genau nach dem Patch, alle vorm Rechner Geiern und Krapfhaft versuchen ins Spiel zu kommen :-)

Was ich ganz schlimm finde ist, dass gerade auf meinem Server Blizzard auf übelste Beleidigt wurde nur weil ein Neustart nicht 1 Woche vorhher angekündigt wurde.

Man man man, was ist das nur für eine bescheuerte Welt geworden


Liebe grüße an Buffed


----------



## Master of madness (19. Oktober 2008)

KJ  is auch down


----------



## ScreamSchrei (19. Oktober 2008)

Auf Nozdormu kam man zwar rein aber der Server tat nichts. Ich konnte zwar reiten etc. aber sowie ich ein Mob angriff und nen Chaos Bolt castete ging gar nix mehr.. Mob haut als auf mich rauf und Bolt castet ewig. Nunja.. nach 10min bin ich geflogen und nun bleib ich beim Ladebildschirm hängen. Bei dem ich auch alle 10min nen Server Disconnect kriege -.-

Frustrierend.. dabei dachte ich das würde nach dem angeblichen Fix besser werden.


----------



## Barty (19. Oktober 2008)

kommt ihr auf wow-europe?


----------



## Barty (19. Oktober 2008)

sry für doppel post :/


----------



## Saldor11 (19. Oktober 2008)

Deepender schrieb:


> aber mit dem geld könnte es SHER VIEL SCHNELLER gehen, und ich komme zum verrecken nicht auf auf den server ohhhhhh man ich hab echtn rappel-.-



also ob die 13 euro sooooviel sind... brauchst doch einfach nur dein acc kündigen wenn es dich sooo stört....
btw ist doch nicht wirklich schlimm... passiert nun mal nach so nem mega patch...


----------



## Ren3gaid (19. Oktober 2008)

achsoooo down ne??


mein server geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




DUN MOROGH FTW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RazZerrR (19. Oktober 2008)

wie die alle rumheuln weil der server down is ey xD


macht euch ein kaffee oder sou^^


----------



## Bruceridon (19. Oktober 2008)

Meine chars befinden sich auf dem Realmpool blutdurst,dieser ist so oft down das ich nur durch spielen in der downtime nen level 35 char auf tirion habe mittlerweile -.-
klar verstehe ich das es probleme geben kann aber iwie ist schon echt mässig das mein server so oft down,udn tirion seit mittwoch abend keine 5 monuten down war.

auch dumm ist das mein realm bereits seit 20 minuten neugestartet wird -.- da krieg ich auch wieder son hals wenn ich heir lese das das bei andern 5 minuten dauert.
das es probleme gibt is in ordnung ,das es aber nur bei einige probleme gibt und bei anderern nicht und das auch schneinbar nicht recht gelöst wird is schon ein bsichen schwach,hoffe der hotfix ändert daran was


----------



## Morthan (19. Oktober 2008)

yeah ich steh in brill, sehe meinen zauberbesen nicht, renne doppelt so schnell und kann den handelschat lesn..lol?!?!?!


----------



## Daffster (19. Oktober 2008)

hehe find ich lustig hier ^^
also ich finds auch ätzend grad nich zocken zu können aber das is blizz das ist auch ne heiden 
arbeit was die da mit dem patchen jedes mal machen müssen gluabt mir so easy is das gar nich.
Aber naja augen zu und durch schmeißt mal wieder den fernseher an oder geht an die luft macht ne radtour
oder sonst was aber da muss man nich angepisst sein türlich zahlt man geld aber so is das nunmal.

@ alle jammerlappen ^^ nich bös nehmen ^^
versucht ihr mal n game zuleiten bzw. zu führen mit einer spieler anzahl von 10.235.467 spieler und versucht sie alle zufrieden zustellen
das geht nunmal nicht so einfach das find ich ziemlich nachvollziehbar.

MFG
Daff


----------



## Master of madness (19. Oktober 2008)

Ren3gaid schrieb:


> achsoooo down ne??
> 
> 
> mein server geht
> ...


schadenfreude ist die schönste freude gell?^^


----------



## Friesennerz (19. Oktober 2008)

Dragei schrieb:


> Aber dafür bekommen wir einen guten Service es wird direkt geholfen.Bugs werden meist behoben Blizz passt sich halt an.



Genau, und ich finde, auch wir sollten uns anpassen und gaaaaannz ruhig werden. Die Idee, einen Hotfix an einem Sonntag Mittag aufzuspielen, finde ich übrigens wirklich gelungen.


----------



## Thranduilo (19. Oktober 2008)

rate ma warum wow-europe.com net geht
weil grad zigtausend menschen versuchen da raufzukommen^^
weilse sonst nix zu scheißen haben..


----------



## Morthan (19. Oktober 2008)

jaaa es geht wieder !!! laggfrei


----------



## Mofriese (19. Oktober 2008)

"Realmserver ist nicht aktiv."
Jo.. -.-


----------



## Smashing_V (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich weiss gar nicht was für ein Problem hier herrscht ! ... Habt Ihr mal auf einen kostenlosen privaten Server gezockt ? ... Da sind DC´s und Server-Restarts pflicht ! ... Und die Jungs geben sich auch viel Mühe, dass dies auf ein minimum gehalten wird ... Und hier wird geflamed und getrampelt wie im Kindergarten ! ...Anstatt Blizzard mal für die Leistung zu huldigen ! ... muss ja nicht gleich ein Altar aufgebaut werden aber es wird sicher seinen Grund haben warum Ihr WoW spielt !!?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deepender (19. Oktober 2008)

Saldor11 schrieb:


> also ob die 13 euro sooooviel sind... brauchst doch einfach nur dein acc kündigen wenn es dich sooo stört....
> btw ist doch nicht wirklich schlimm... passiert nun mal nach so nem mega patch...


für ein spiel wo die server im größten teil offline sind obwohl sie VIEL geld haben, sind 13 euro viel, und ja ich bin am überlegen mit wotlk aufzuhören, weil das jedesmal so ist, blizzard hat schon so oft große patches aufgespielt, aber auf die reihe bekommen ses bis heute nicht ganz, und das ist das was mich so aufregt, dann sollen se die server lieber 2 tage runter fahren, aber nicht immer dieses zwischendrin und hin und her, wenn man gerade mal richtig lust auf wow hat...


----------



## BlizzLord (19. Oktober 2008)

Ahhh Gorgonnash is mal wieder am längsten off xD

Naja mal sehen wies nachm Hotfix aussieht ^^


----------



## Eisengrind (19. Oktober 2008)

Barty schrieb:


> kommt ihr auf wow-europe?




kommt man nicht ins spiel, kommst auch nicht auf wow-europe...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

war immer so, wird immer so bleiben....., lass halt die gm´s und fragenbeantworter von blizz in die kirche gehen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



läufts bei buffed z. zt auch nich gerade rund


----------



## Sinixus (19. Oktober 2008)

Der gesamte Realmpool "Todbringer" ist noch immer off. Die Webseite wow-europe.com ebenfalls nicht zu erreichen.


----------



## Dragei (19. Oktober 2008)

Deepende ich glaube eher das du das Kind bist lern erst schreiben und hör auf zu nerven._*Wir wissen alle das du ein Suchti bist!*_


----------



## !c3crush3r (19. Oktober 2008)

Reg dich mal ab Deepender >.< Süchtig sind die die es nicht wahr haben wollen? *sry der musste*

btw: Ysera on, ABER lagt wie Hölle, abwarten wie am Patchtag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Röhrrich (19. Oktober 2008)

jo todeswache auch down


----------



## Slether (19. Oktober 2008)

Nozdormu kommt nicht on,
meine frau sitzt neben mir ist auf dem sever aber keine mobs vorhanden
die spaziert bequem durch die welt total lustig


----------



## Lillyan (19. Oktober 2008)

Und ab jetzt flamefrei bitte. Wir geben euch hier die Möglichkeit über die Probleme auf euren Servern zu reden, euren Frust ladet ihr aber bitte nicht auf dem Rücken anderer Members ab.


----------



## ReVert (19. Oktober 2008)

ich möchte mich einloggen es lädt und dann bricht es ab und ich komm wieder zum cahrackter auswahl bildshcrim und es steht dort das ein charackter mit dem namen bereits exisitiert weiß wer wie man das beheben kann oder woran das liegt?


----------



## Taranel (19. Oktober 2008)

blackhand glänzt auch wieder mal durch abwesenheit


----------



## Teasy1204 (19. Oktober 2008)

mimimimimimi

Hat Blizz vergessen die Stromrechnung zu begleichen ?

na das ist wieder ein Sonntag.......... Füsse hoch Kaffee trinken und mal wieder warten bis es geht


----------



## Muhar (19. Oktober 2008)

Wasn Dreck!!!

Guldan immer noch down und das wenn ich mal Zeit hätte zum zocken!!! 

So langsam sollte sich Blizz mal gedanken machen ob sie nicht die Ausfallzeiten des Servers als Freispielzeit hintendran hängt!
Die verdienen ja schließlich genug Kohle, oder?!!

Ein dicker, ironischgemeinter Applaus an Blizz     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScreamSchrei (19. Oktober 2008)

Bruceridon schrieb:


> Meine chars befinden sich auf dem Realmpool blutdurst,dieser ist so oft down das ich nur durch spielen in der downtime nen level 35 char auf tirion habe mittlerweile -.-
> klar verstehe ich das es probleme geben kann aber iwie ist schon echt mässig das mein server so oft down,udn tirion seit mittwoch abend keine 5 monuten down war.
> 
> auch dumm ist das mein realm bereits seit 20 minuten neugestartet wird -.- da krieg ich auch wieder son hals wenn ich heir lese das das bei andern 5 minuten dauert.
> das es probleme gibt is in ordnung ,das es aber nur bei einige probleme gibt und bei anderern nicht und das auch schneinbar nicht recht gelöst wird is schon ein bsichen schwach,hoffe der hotfix ändert daran was



/sign

Nozdormu is auch Blutdurst... kann dem ganzen nur zustimmen.

Ich heule weder rum noch sonst was. Aber Fakt ist das dieser Patch 2 Monate auf dem Beta lief und 1 Monat auf dem PTR. Da sollte man doch verlangen können das solch immense Probleme im vorraus gekillt werden. War nicht Blizzards eigenes Zitat: "It's done, when it's done"? Wieso dann so frühzeitig den Patch aufspielen wenn er noch nicht mal Live Server tauglich ist.. ich verstehe das nicht. Der PTR war auch laufend down. Da muss man doch schon gemerkt haben das was nicht stimmen kann.. naja whatever. Blizz wirds schon richten. Hab mir nur mehr davon erwartet das der Patch 3 Monate getestet wurde.

So long.. let's wait and drink some coffee.


----------



## SpecialAgent (19. Oktober 2008)

Mal ehrlich müsst ihr wegen jeden scheiß ein Thema öffnen? In dem Forum kommt in den letzten Tagen nur Müll zusammen.


----------



## Acuria (19. Oktober 2008)

Buffed könnt ihr hier bitte dicht machen?!


----------



## Smashing_V (19. Oktober 2008)

@Kroshi Bei DTwow

deswegen bin ich ja wieder zu meinen Realm gegangen ... Bin aber eh nicht der HC-Zocker  .... so komm ich mal zum aufräumen ... *keinbockhab*


----------



## Sinixus (19. Oktober 2008)

Es wird langsam. Mittlerweile sind es ja nur noch 9 Server die nicht online sind... und natürlich ist darunter auch Alex -.-

@ScreamSchrei

Was machste wenn die Kaffeemaschine auch offline ist?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pheraxian (19. Oktober 2008)

auf zulu  kamm man vor ein paar min noch on nur keine npcs oder portale-.- naja warten

das beste waren aber die voll pfosten die nach nem raid suchen wen nix geht im handelschat^^

ok zulu is wieder da wie lange is die frage


----------



## Barty (19. Oktober 2008)

MIMIMIMIMIMIMIMI 
lol deep 
naja okey lassen wir ihn xD



*hust* hunter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muskelbiber (19. Oktober 2008)

naja sehts mal positive wenn die server down sind wird man nicht von den achievement nachrichten im gildenchat genervt xD


----------



## ScreamSchrei (19. Oktober 2008)

Sinixus schrieb:


> Es wird langsam. Mittlerweile sind es ja nur noch 9 Server die nicht online sind... und natürlich ist darunter auch Alex -.-
> 
> @ScreamSchrei
> 
> ...




Dann hab ich n Problem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gecko1983 (19. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

ihr müsste alle mal einen Gang runterschalten. Habt ihr schonmal rausgesehen. Ist heute herrliches Wetter in den meisten Regionen Deutschlands. Geht mal 2-3 Stunden was an der frischen Luft machen. Dann kommt ihr wieder und die Server sind wieder oben. Hier rumspammen und unentwegt versuchen sich einzuloggen beschleunigt die Sache kein bisschen!

mfg


----------



## Barty (19. Oktober 2008)

ich find das i-wie komisch...
hab noch NIEEE erlebt das Blizzard die Zeit einhält...
Müsst ja nurmal durchlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "Server werden nach Neustart wieder erreichbar sein" oder solche Sprüche
für mich dauert n Neustart keine 1-2h...


----------



## Sinixus (19. Oktober 2008)

Muskelbiber schrieb:


> naja sehts mal positive wenn die server down sind wird man nicht von den achievement nachrichten im gildenchat genervt xD



Stimmt, die sollte man ausstellen können. Wird sich aber in der nächsten zeit dann eh wieder ein wenig beruhigen wenn die Schlotternächte vorbei sind und alle die "leicht" erreichbaren Erfolge haben.

Ach ja, nur noch Todbringer down
Alexstrasza
Baelgun
Antonidas
Alleria
Blackhand


----------



## ScreamSchrei (19. Oktober 2008)

gecko1983 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ihr müsste alle mal einen Gang runterschalten. Habt ihr schonmal rausgesehen. Ist heute herrliches Wetter in den meisten Regionen Deutschlands. Geht mal 2-3 Stunden was an der frischen Luft machen. Dann kommt ihr wieder und die Server sind wieder oben. Hier rumspammen und unentwegt versuchen sich einzuloggen beschleunigt die Sache kein bisschen!
> 
> mfg




Was machst dann du hier? Folge deinem Comment und geh spazieren.. bb. Bis später.


----------



## Lillyan (19. Oktober 2008)

Letzte Chance: Es geht hier nicht um andere Member oder sonstwas. Sollte ich nochmal lesen, dass es hier um was anderes als eure Serverprobleme geht ist hier zu.


----------



## XxKalimarixX (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich frage mich nur, wo mein Geld hin ist? Für nen dicken Porsche oder was?
Blizz weiß genau wie viele auf jeden Server sind, die haben den Patch auch Wochenlang getestet und so...und trotzdem gab es in den letzten Tagen soviele mega Lags und Abstürze!

Ich werd sicherlich nicht weiterhin zahlen, damit die im Saus und Braus leben können und ich auf nen veralteten Server spiele, der normalerweise auf soviele Spieler abgestimmt sein sollte.


----------



## Hell's Lord (19. Oktober 2008)

Hey Leute.
Ich hab ein Problem. Hab nach dem Server Restart so ca. ne  1/2 Stunde gewartet, und wollte mich grade wieder einloggen. Doch wenn ich WoW überhaupt öffnen will, erscheint eine Fehlermeldung mit dem Inhalt:

"Missing or corrupted data

Failed to open archive interface.MPQ."

Kann mir wer von euch sagen was das zu bedeuten hat, da ich nichts, aber gar nichts gelöscht oder veschoben oder sonst wie bearbeitet hab. Hilft da repair.exe? Wenn ja, wo oder unter welchem Namen find ich die Datei (hab nen Mac.)
Danke schon jetzt mal,

Hell's Lord


----------



## Sinixus (19. Oktober 2008)

gecko1983 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ihr müsste alle mal einen Gang runterschalten. Habt ihr schonmal rausgesehen. Ist heute herrliches Wetter in den meisten Regionen Deutschlands. Geht mal 2-3 Stunden was an der frischen Luft machen. Dann kommt ihr wieder und die Server sind wieder oben. Hier rumspammen und unentwegt versuchen sich einzuloggen beschleunigt die Sache kein bisschen!
> 
> mfg




Was wenn es bei mir nicht schön ist? Was wenn ich meinen Hintern schon an die frische Luft gehalten hab? 
Genau das ist der Fall und wollte jetzt mal ein wenig zocken =P


----------



## ToLoseOne'sLife (19. Oktober 2008)

@ Larmina

Kann dir da echt nicht zustimmen, so langsam solltes echt ma wieder funzen ...

So nen Update is doch ned ne Sache von einem Tag, das wurde doch schon getestet etc.
Darum versteh ich nicht, warum zum live spielen, immer Probleme auftretten.

Nuja, ich schieb das ma wieder auf den Kapitulismuss ab ...

" Natürlich funktioniert unser Produkt nicht richtig, Geld können wa aber trotzdem schon mitmachen " -.-

Ich finds unter aller Sau, so nen halbfertiges Produkt anzubieten, vorallem weil sich alle WoW Spieler auf die neuerungen gefreut haben, die Publik hat einfach nur gelockt und nun sehen wa, was ma von haben.

Alexstrasza seid 1 Stunde down .............. Dolle Wurscht Blizz

Ich hoffe, sie bekommen alles bald wieder in griff, also mit 10Millionen Spieler x 12,99€ im " MONAT " sollte Blizz echt langsam mal fähige Leute einstellen, kann doch nicht sein, das nach mehreren Monaten testen und vorher 1Jahr programieren solche Ergebnisse geliefert werden.

Na dann liebe WoW Gemeinde. ich wünsch euren Servern viel Glück und gute Sincro ^^

MFG all


----------



## Thirzarr (19. Oktober 2008)

Naja Bei Frostwolf steht zwar nicht mehr offline dran aber an rein kommen ist trotzdem nicht zu denken schade ....
Gruß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Treos (19. Oktober 2008)

Moonprayer schrieb:


> Blackhand is immernoch down seit knapp 30 minuten.



Jo so geht mir auch aber naja als ich um 12 off gegangen bin ging alles noch ;-) 

egal mache ich solange ebend wat anderes!
---
Aus wenn es ein bisschen ärgerlich ist aber lieber ein neuen gielen patch und darüf mal 1 tag server down ertragen!


----------



## Zydoom (19. Oktober 2008)

wieso... wieso is todbringer immer der letzte der bearbeitet wird oder dauert am längstem? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

genau jetzt wo ich grad so richtig bock hab zu zocken... maan blizz wieso immer wenn ich zocken will xD
(die haben was gegen todbringer glaub ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Master of madness (19. Oktober 2008)

KJ is zwar on aber man kommt ned rein xD
naja ich geh ne runde fahrrad fahren .
i sag nur : back to live back to reality


----------



## Céraa (19. Oktober 2008)

also silberne hand is total am abspacken.
geht so alle 5minuten wieder down -,-

jetzt war spieln...wenn blizzard zu doof zum neustarten is, solln se das beim patch machen


----------



## Peter@buffed (19. Oktober 2008)

hänge auch im /am ladebildschirm....


----------



## smokrr (19. Oktober 2008)

Taranel schrieb:


> blackhand glänzt auch wieder mal durch abwesenheit



LAG'THUZAD AUCH NOCH DOWN T-T 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thuzad (19. Oktober 2008)

Seit dem Patch kann ich sowieso kaum noch spielen, da ich übelste Lags habe in denen sich 15 Sekunden garnichts rührt aufm Bildschirm oder ich direkt nen dc bekomme. Ich hoffe dass wird sich bald wieder ändern.


----------



## Neolos FM (19. Oktober 2008)

Bruceridon schrieb:


> Meine chars befinden sich auf dem Realmpool blutdurst,dieser ist so oft down das ich nur durch spielen in der downtime nen level 35 char auf tirion habe mittlerweile -.-
> klar verstehe ich das es probleme geben kann aber iwie ist schon echt mässig das mein server so oft down,udn tirion seit mittwoch abend keine 5 monuten down war.



Same here ^^
Erstelle mir auch immer ma neue twinks auf laufenden Servern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nilsdiedose (19. Oktober 2008)

naja realm pool todbringer ist immer an lägsten down^^ jetzt mal ohne spaß^^ die haben da gamelige sahcen in den server gebaut^^ naja wayne waren gerade kara durchgerockt und dann son scheiß^^ aber was solls man kann ey nichts dran ändern!


----------



## Soupcasper (19. Oktober 2008)

Uns von Todbringer triffts wieder am schlimmsten... ._.


----------



## Fonia (19. Oktober 2008)

Oh man ist das depremierend man transferiert einen charackter und dann schmiert der server ständig ab...


----------



## Sinixus (19. Oktober 2008)

Thuzad schrieb:


> Seit dem Patch kann ich sowieso kaum noch spielen, da ich übelste Lags habe in denen sich 15 Sekunden garnichts rührt aufm Bildschirm oder ich direkt nen dc bekomme. Ich hoffe dass wird sich bald wieder ändern.



Also so schlimm ist es bei mir nicht. Gestern aber gingen die Instanzen mal nicht was dazu führte das ich mal von ALT+F4 Gebrauch machen musste.


----------



## Parmaite (19. Oktober 2008)

Bealgun ist auch down  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wollt wieder rein nach dem mittag essen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mal sehne wenn ich wieder rein komme undweiter zocken kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kypris (19. Oktober 2008)

Immer, IMMER wieder dasselbe.
Alles geht, was ist off? Todbringer, genau!
Schon mindestens hundert Mal deswegen gelfamt, aber irgendwann reichts.


----------



## Sinured93 (19. Oktober 2008)

Jaa komme auch von Todbringer (Blackhand) und freu mich wie üblich über meinen Realmpool, die Serverlaggs halten sich dagegen eigentlich in Grenzen kann mir also nicht wirklich vorstellen warum wir wieder die letzten sind. Naja Blizzard wirds wohl richten , aber dann will ich nen kostenlosen extra Tag für die Todbringer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Horstoi (19. Oktober 2008)

nozdormu läuft wieder ohne probleme...


----------



## Soupcasper (19. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Oh man ist das depremierend man transferiert einen charackter und dann schmiert der server ständig ab...



Auch Todbringer oder was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne mal ohne spaß... nur weil unsre Server in Frankreich liegen kacken die so oft ab... sollten sie halt mal 2-3 Tage die server irgendwie nach Deutschland zu den andren bringen.

(Nein, ich habe keine Ahnung von Dingen wie servern)


----------



## yannick-fcs (19. Oktober 2008)

Kj on aber keiner kann drauf... 11ELF


----------



## Neo' (19. Oktober 2008)

Wer gedult hatt und auf die Blizz seite kommt, kann lesen das einige Server 
irreperabel beschädigt sind unteranderem Todbringer.


----------



## kraftus (19. Oktober 2008)

Also ehrlich gesagt kann einem schon angst und bange vor dem 13.11 werden.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....eigentlich wollte ich mir in der nacht zum 13 da lich king holen...aber wenn ich mir die letzten tage so anschaue... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....also ich denke das hat keinen sinn.....
allen noch viel fun...man sieht sich...oder ach ne...eher wohl nicht.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (19. Oktober 2008)

WIESO gottverdammt, müsst ihr für jeden mist nen THREAD aufMACHEN??


----------



## Alexaeus (19. Oktober 2008)

...Ich muss mich auch mal einmischen. 

Erstmal: Moin,miteinander! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So,jetzt meine Frage: Is' Arthas PvP schon wieder on? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MdG (Mit diabolischen Grüßen) , Alexaeus.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sayonara Simon (19. Oktober 2008)

leute wenn die server mal down sind dann macht doch mal was sinnvolles im rl anstatt sinnlose weinthreads auf buffed zu eröffnen. es is sonntag und ihr könnt mir nich erzählen das ihr so absolut gar nix zu tun habt. also /whine off und /rl on

so far

mfg


----------



## Alphàdog (19. Oktober 2008)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> vorsuicht du machst den suchtis angst
> serverneustart dauert ja nicht solange.



dachten wir auf frostmourne auch und der server is jetz seit 40mins knapp down


----------



## Peter@buffed (19. Oktober 2008)

also machen sind on aber wenn man ahlt einlogen will bäm hängts beim ladenfester fest


----------



## nilsdiedose (19. Oktober 2008)

lol man hier sin schon wieder nur falmer drin die nacht anderes zu tun haben^^


----------



## Sinixus (19. Oktober 2008)

Neo schrieb:


> Wer gedult hatt und auf die Blizz seite kommt, kann lesen das einige Server
> irreperabel beschädigt sind unteranderem Todbringer.



1. Die Seite ist selbst nicht zu erreichen.
2. Es sind nur die Server von Todbringer noch down 
3. glaub ich das mal gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## redhuman (19. Oktober 2008)

ey wenn man sich so manches hier so durchließt denkt man echt ihr könnt ohne das game nicht......stellt euch schonmal drauf ein das die server bis zum 13.11.08 noch paar mal öfters down gehen werden weil was nich korrekt läuft......shit happens its a game und jedes game macht problme und die müssen behoben werden.....und man behebt sie nicht wenn die ganzen suchtis in jedem forum am heulen sind........tut was für euer RL und bringt es auf forderman anstatt 24/7 in einem spiel zu sitzen und zu verfallen


----------



## Merlindra (19. Oktober 2008)

*mal eine box tempo`s in den raum stellt*


----------



## Neo' (19. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich kommt ihr euch nicht alle lächerlich vor ?
Jedes mal wenn es probleme gibt werden alle möglichen Foren zugespammt,
und was bringt es ? NICHTS ! !  wenn euch irgendwas an WoW oder deren 
Servern nicht passt, macht euch selbstständig und fangt das Programmieren
an. Sollte euch das auch nicht passen kündigt doch einfach eure accounts,
entlastet damit die Server und erspart euch den ganzen ärger.


----------



## Fonia (19. Oktober 2008)

Soupcasper schrieb:


> Auch Todbringer oder was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein Blutdurst^^....aber wir haben da seit gestern auch probleme....


----------



## Batista1992 (19. Oktober 2008)

redhuman schrieb:


> ey wenn man sich so manches hier so durchließt denkt man echt ihr könnt ohne das game nicht......stellt euch schonmal drauf ein das die server bis zum 13.11.08 noch paar mal öfters down gehen werden weil was nich korrekt läuft......shit happens its a game und jedes game macht problme und die müssen behoben werden.....und man behebt sie nicht wenn die ganzen suchtis in jedem forum am heulen sind........tut was für euer RL und bringt es auf forderman anstatt 24/7 in einem spiel zu sitzen und zu verfallen



Bei sowas denk ich mir nur:

Verdammt alter, halt die fresse!

Sorry aber ist so, was wir in unserem Leben machen kann dir doch wohl egal sein oder nich, schreib einfach garnichts anstatt hier doof rumzuflamen.


----------



## gismo1voss (19. Oktober 2008)

Batista1992 schrieb:


> Bei sowas denk ich mir nur:
> 
> Verdammt alter, halt die fresse!
> 
> Sorry aber ist so, was wir in unserem Leben machen kann dir doch wohl egal sein oder nich, schreib einfach garnichts anstatt hier doof rumzuflamen.


Dito


----------



## Tabuno (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde, wir hätten jetzt wirklich mal einen Freeday verdient... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinured93 (19. Oktober 2008)

nilsdiedose schrieb:


> lol man hier sin schon wieder nur falmer drin die nacht anderes zu tun haben^^



Ähm und was machst du grad???


Aber b2t : Ich bin jetzt auch auf die WoW - Europe seite gekommen und da schreiben sie das sie den Realmpool Todbringer nicht so schnell wieder zum laufen kriegen (Angaben natürlich ohne Gewähr )

Vote 4 Freiwoche^^


----------



## Alphàdog (19. Oktober 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ich finde, wir hätten jetzt wirklich mal einen Freeday verdient...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du zahlst ca 43 cent für 24h dauerspielen (wenn du lust hast)...
sollen sie lieber irgendnen schönes event machen wo gut laune macht und die 2 cent behalten die ich für ne stunde downtime bezahlt hab


----------



## Quadun (19. Oktober 2008)

Also Ihr lieben, ich bin ja eigentlich nur nen Forumleser und kaum ein Schreiber, aber was ich in letzter Zeit so lese muss ich manchmal den Kopf schütteln. Gebt Euch mit dem zufrieden was ist !! Klar gibt es immer Probleme mit neuen Patches, sowas passiert nun mal und es gibt Sachen wo Blizzard halt nicht im vorraus weiß und s erst passiert wenndie Patches aufgespielt werde. Was am 13 November passiert kann ich mir schon denken !! Server hoffnunglos überlastet, das Startgebiet völlig überfarmt und nen haufen lags und Fehler !!!! Aber damit muss man klarkommen. Der wo da auch jammert er kann nicht spielen usw, sollte mal zum Arzt gehen und ne Theraphie machen gegen Spielsucht machen !! Es gibt mehr wie ur WoW.

Mfg

Quadun


----------



## RazZerrR (19. Oktober 2008)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> WIESO gottverdammt, müsst ihr für jeden mist nen THREAD aufMACHEN??


du hast recht oO


----------



## gismo1voss (19. Oktober 2008)

Wer kommt auf KJ rauf?


----------



## Batista1992 (19. Oktober 2008)

Kann mal einer das was auf WoW-Europe.com angeblich steht zitieren ? Oder am besten noch nen Screen machen weil ich komm graad nich drauf.


----------



## Fonia (19. Oktober 2008)

Quadun schrieb:


> Also Ihr lieben, ich bin ja eigentlich nur nen Forumleser und kaum ein Schreiber, aber was ich in letzter Zeit so lese muss ich manchmal den Kopf schütteln. Gebt Euch mit dem zufrieden was ist !! Klar gibt es immer Probleme mit neuen Patches, sowas passiert nun mal und es gibt Sachen wo Blizzard halt nicht im vorraus weiß und s erst passiert wenndie Patches aufgespielt werde. Was am 13 November passiert kann ich mir schon denken !! Server hoffnunglos überlastet, das Startgebiet völlig überfarmt und nen haufen lags und Fehler !!!! Aber damit muss man klarkommen. Der wo da auch jammert er kann nicht spielen usw, sollte mal zum Arzt gehen und ne Theraphie machen gegen Spielsucht machen !! Es gibt mehr wie ur WoW.



Ja ne du schreibst kaum und wenn dann nur zum Flamen und Rumtrollen ;D


----------



## P07Y (19. Oktober 2008)

Alphàdog schrieb:


> du zahlst ca 43 cent für 24h dauerspielen (wenn du lust hast)...
> sollen sie lieber irgendnen schönes event machen wo gut laune macht und die 2 cent behalten die ich für ne stunde downtime bezahlt hab




ich kann mit etwas glück am we spielen. also ist es mehr als ärgerlich das die schon wieder nicht gehen

auch wenn es nur deine errechneten 43 cent sind. also sind extra freedays schon ne nette sache.


----------



## insaneee (19. Oktober 2008)

Neo schrieb:


> Wer gedult hatt und auf die Blizz seite kommt, kann lesen das einige Server
> irreperabel beschädigt sind unteranderem Todbringer.



bla


----------



## Tabuno (19. Oktober 2008)

insaneee schrieb:


> bla


GZ zum ersten Post, der sehr sinnvoll ist!


----------



## Quadun (19. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Ja ne du schreibst kaum und wenn dann nur zum Flamen und Rumtrollen ;D




und genau wegen sowas schreib ich kaum hier in den Foren was !!!


----------



## Valedor (19. Oktober 2008)

Wenn man bedenkt, dass der Patch "Vorboten des Unheils" heißt, können wir wohl echt gespannt sein, was da noch auf uns zukommt.

LG
Valedor


----------



## Fonia (19. Oktober 2008)

Quadun schrieb:


> und genau wegen sowas schreib ich kaum hier in den Foren was !!!



Sorry aber was erwartest du wenn du sagst du schreibst kaum und dann das was du von dir gibst nen flame ist....


----------



## Smoleface (19. Oktober 2008)

Quadun schrieb:


> und genau wegen sowas schreib ich kaum hier in den Foren was !!!



WIllst du ein Nobelpreis?


----------



## Fonia (19. Oktober 2008)

Valedor schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt, dass der Patch "Vorboten des Unheils" heißt, können wir wohl echt gespannt sein, was da noch auf uns zukommt.
> 
> LG
> Valedor



Addon gekauft und server werden abgeschaltet ;D


----------



## Eziv (19. Oktober 2008)

Neo schrieb:


> Wer gedult hatt und auf die Blizz seite kommt, kann lesen das einige Server
> irreperabel beschädigt sind unteranderem Todbringer.




kommt man aber nit

warum muss ich auch auf baelgun zocken aaaaah nur probs mit dem realm grml


----------



## Atune (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann auf jeden Realm einloggen und Charakter erstellen etc. nur auf den Realms wo ich Chars habe, kann ich nicht einloggen und komm nicht in Charakterliste ....

Blizz mal wieder zu doof um was zu fixen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sayonara Simon (19. Oktober 2008)

Batista1992 schrieb:


> Bei sowas denk ich mir nur:
> 
> Verdammt alter, halt die fresse!
> 
> Sorry aber ist so, was wir in unserem Leben machen kann dir doch wohl egal sein oder nich, schreib einfach garnichts anstatt hier doof rumzuflamen.



in manchen threads muss einfach geflamed werden weil deren einziger zweck auch unter näherer betrachtung nur einer ist: nämlich den leuten auf den geist zu gehen mit ständigem rumgeheule. und man muss nich gleich beleidigend werden so wie du (ok mit 15 darf man noch ab und zu quatsch machen) sondern kann auch flamen ohne jemanden direkt zu beleidigen (ja das geht!!)


----------



## Fonia (19. Oktober 2008)

Sayonara schrieb:


> in manchen threads muss einfach geflamed werden weil deren einziger zweck auch unter näherer betrachtung nur einer ist: nämlich den leuten auf den geist zu gehen mit ständigem rumgeheule. und man muss nich gleich beleidigend werden so wie du (ok mit 15 darf man noch ab und zu quatsch machen) sondern kann auch flamen ohne jemanden direkt zu beleidigen (ja das geht!!)



Ich glaub es wer leichter einen thread zu ignorieren als leute zu flamen wenn man die Courage hat.


----------



## Abigayle (19. Oktober 2008)

Und das bedeutet für die Spieler, die auf Todbringer spielen, die Chars sind verloren und wir bekommen megaalte BackUps oder was? Ey sorry, ich verspür grad son Brechreiz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## michael01 (19. Oktober 2008)

ok, normal kein poster

zum thema rl, ist vorhanden und ist eigentlich auch ganz nett und wird ausgelebt. da ist auch auch spielen mit drinn.

zum thema server, ist wirklich nett, das man eine gruppe zusammen sucht, za reingeht und wenn mann id hat, kommt "server neutstart in 15 min". und das nicht zum ersten mal. auch nimmt man sich was mit der gilde vor, was ist, server geht down. also, mir ist egal was das spiel kostet, darum gehts mir nicht, aber für ein produkt, für das ich bezahle, kann ich auch einen service verlangen, denn ich bei porblemen auch erreichen kann. bei blizz geht das aber nicht, da du dann mit sicherheit auch nicht auf die seite von blizz kommst und so keine möglichkeit hast, an informationen zu kommen. das ist es was mich am meisten ärgert. server down 2 stunen, null problem, aber erfahren müsste man wenigestens etwas.


----------



## irol (19. Oktober 2008)

http://forums.wow-europe.com/ 
die foren gehen.
wenn man bei google wow forum eingibt bekommt man den link (s.o.)
kann doch nich sein, dass man das nich hin bekommt ^^

btw da steht noch nix, kein bluepost


----------



## Master of madness (19. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Addon gekauft und server werden abgeschaltet ;D


und dann kommt diabolo 3 raus oda wie ? und des is online dann auch kostenpflichtig xD


----------



## Sinixus (19. Oktober 2008)

Abigayle schrieb:


> Und das bedeutet für die Spieler, die auf Todbringer spielen, die Chars sind verloren und wir bekommen megaalte BackUps oder was? Ey sorry, ich verspür grad son Brechreiz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Glaub nicht alles. Die Websiete ist nicht erreichbar. Somit kann da auch keiner was nachlesen.


----------



## Fonia (19. Oktober 2008)

Master schrieb:


> und dann kommt diabolo 3 raus oda wie ? und des is online dann auch kostenpflichtig xD



Richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dann in 4 bis 5 jahren kommt das geheime MMO von blizzard und die diablo 3 server werden mit dem patch " Die vorboten des unheils" downgehen...^^


----------



## insaneee (19. Oktober 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> GZ zum ersten Post, der sehr sinnvoll ist!



genauso wie der Thread ge


----------



## dumogin (19. Oktober 2008)

Warum heisst es bei meinen chars: ein charakter mit diesem namen ist bereits vorhanden?
Todbringer ist echt schei***! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Master of madness (19. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Richtig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


des geheime mmo is doch WoW 2 auch wenns gesagt haben es is kein fantasy game .
vielleicht bauens sie es auch aufn 1. oder 2. weltkrieg um und fsk is dann ab 18 oder so 
und dann fliegen dem tank die körperteile weg wenn er schaden bekommt wie bei so nem addon für wow von dem ich mal gehört habe xD


----------



## Tabuno (19. Oktober 2008)

insaneee schrieb:


> genauso wie der Thread ge


ge...?


----------



## HordeBier (19. Oktober 2008)

der Patchname bezieht sich offensichtlich auf die ganzen Downtimes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gismo1voss (19. Oktober 2008)

Wer kommt auf KJ rauf?


----------



## Tabuno (19. Oktober 2008)

gismo1voss schrieb:


> Wer kommt auf KJ rauf?


Keiner...


----------



## StarBlight (19. Oktober 2008)

weder kj noch frostmourne ;_;


----------



## Master of madness (19. Oktober 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Keiner...


ich auch ned ^^
(ja ich bin mir der sinnlosigkeit dieser antwort bewusst, und ? )


----------



## gismo1voss (19. Oktober 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Keiner...


Danke dir.Dann mal Kuchen essen gehn.


----------



## Tabuno (19. Oktober 2008)

gismo1voss schrieb:


> Danke dir.Dann mal Kuchen essen gehn.


Guten Hunger!


----------



## Arthur Gul´dan (19. Oktober 2008)

jaaa bei mir geht weder Frostwolf ..noch Gul´dan lange lebe Blizz ^^


----------



## Fonia (19. Oktober 2008)

Master schrieb:


> des geheime mmo is doch WoW 2 auch wenns gesagt haben es is kein fantasy game .
> vielleicht bauens sie es auch aufn 1. oder 2. weltkrieg um und fsk is dann ab 18 oder so
> und dann fliegen dem tank die körperteile weg wenn er schaden bekommt wie bei so nem addon für wow von dem ich mal gehört habe xD



Nene es wird ab 12 und die grafik wird auch auf noch net so mega nivau sein aber! jetzt kommt meine theroie.

Warhammer wurd ja im grunde von blizzard kopiert und ist jetzt unser World of warcraft... es gibt ja noch das warhammer in der zukunft ;D blizzrad wird einfach das warhammer in die zukunft  in ein neues World of warcraft kopieren und es heißt dann world of warcraft 40K oder so x) und schon sind wir im Sci-Fi

(Das mit dem das blizzard früher die warhammer welt kopiert hat weil sie die lizenc für das spiel nicht gekriegt haben hab ich ebenfals in letzer zeit so mit gekriegt wenns anders ist mag man das vergeben und mich korigieren aber wenn dann auch nur bitte leute die es wirklich besser wissen und net ovn irgenwelchen fanboys die einfach net ertragen könn das blizzard auch mal kopiert^^)


----------



## Sinixus (19. Oktober 2008)

Master schrieb:


> des geheime mmo is doch WoW 2 auch wenns gesagt haben es is kein fantasy game .



Ja ne is klar.


----------



## Ariatne (19. Oktober 2008)

gib mir die Gelassenheit, die Dinge zu ertragen, die ich nicht ändern kann;
gib mir den Mut, die Dinge zu ändern, die ich ändern kann;
gib mir die Weisheit, beides von einander zu unterscheiden.


Damit wird das Leben ein wenig leichter und das Spiel auch..


----------



## Master of madness (19. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Nene es wird ab 12 und die grafik wird auch auf noch net so mega nivau sein aber! jetzt kommt meine theroie.
> 
> Warhammer wurd ja im grunde von blizzard kopiert und ist jetzt unser World of warcraft... es gibt ja noch das warhammer in der zukunft ;D blizzrad wird einfach das warhammer in die zukunft  in ein neues World of warcraft kopieren und es heißt dann world of warcraft 40K oder so x) und schon sind wir im Sci-Fi
> 
> (Das mit dem das blizzard früher die warhammer welt kopiert hat weil sie die lizenc für das spiel nicht gekriegt haben hab ich ebenfals in letzer zeit so mit gekriegt wenns anders ist mag man das vergeben und mich korigieren aber wenn dann auch nur bitte leute die es wirklich besser wissen und net ovn irgenwelchen fanboys die einfach net ertragen könn das blizzard auch mal kopiert^^)


wie wärs mit UNIVERSE of WARcraft ?


----------



## sindi (19. Oktober 2008)

frostmourne kann man nicht mehr einlogen eh blizzard geht mir so auf den sack schon 2 tage ist der server down


----------



## Master of madness (19. Oktober 2008)

Sinixus schrieb:


> Ja ne is klar.


wennste mir ned glaubst frag BOB


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Oktober 2008)

Anstatt rumzumeckern, sollte man mal lobend erwähnen, dass sich Blizzard sofort um diese Probleme kümmert und Hotfixes und dergleichen nachschiebt.
Schaut Euch doch mal an wie's bei manch anderen Online-Rollenspielen ist: Da juckt das die Entwickler überhaupt nicht und die Spieler sitzen monatelang auf den Problemen rum. Wenn Euch das lieber ist, anstatt das der Server mal für ein paar Stunden down ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zydoom (19. Oktober 2008)

Ariatne schrieb:


> gib mir die Gelassenheit, die Dinge zu ertragen, die ich nicht ändern kann;
> gib mir den Mut, die Dinge zu ändern, die ich ändern kann;
> gib mir die Weisheit, beides von einander zu unterscheiden.
> 
> ...



lol? das sagen die blutelfen wenn man /joke eingibt oder nich? aber die hängen noch dran: 
Oder gibt verdammt nochmal etwas Magie, bevor ich jemanden umbringe..!


----------



## HordeBier (19. Oktober 2008)

Schöne Grüße an alle vom Server Eredar, die auch noch alle vorm Logon Screen sitzen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (19. Oktober 2008)

HordeBier schrieb:


> Schöne Grüße an alle vom Server Eredar, die auch noch alle vorm Logon Screen sitzen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Grüße zurück!


----------



## Gnap (19. Oktober 2008)

gismo1voss schrieb:


> Wer kommt auf KJ rauf?



immer kj und blutdurst zum kotzen ehrlich!


----------



## White-Frost (19. Oktober 2008)

Gnap schrieb:


> immer kj und blutdurst zum kotzen ehrlich!


habudaabäbäbäbäbä guahahababaahhhäää mimimimi *kotz*
mein gott wens die lags irgendwan behebt lasst se doch machen^^


----------



## Master of madness (19. Oktober 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=miEv85LW2TE
gebt euch das dann gehts euch gleich besser ^^


----------



## insaneee (19. Oktober 2008)

Baelgun geht wieder !

edit: doch net -.-


----------



## evilbalin (19. Oktober 2008)

ist es normal das der server gorgonnash nichtmal mehr auf der realmliste erscheint?


----------



## Gnap (19. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> habudaabäbäbäbäbä guahahababaahhhäää mimimimi *kotz*
> mein gott wens die lags irgendwan behebt lasst se doch machen^^



nur weil dein server geht oder du onanieren musst -.-


----------



## Tabuno (19. Oktober 2008)

evilbalin schrieb:


> ist es normal das der server gorgonnash nichtmal mehr auf der realmliste erscheint?


Der kommt schon wieder... Keine Angst^^


----------



## Matze0602 (19. Oktober 2008)

> Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich kommt ihr euch nicht alle lächerlich vor ?
> Jedes mal wenn es probleme gibt werden alle möglichen Foren zugespammt,
> und was bringt es ? NICHTS ! ! wenn euch irgendwas an WoW oder deren
> Servern nicht passt, macht euch selbstständig und fangt das Programmieren
> ...



machst du nicht grade das selbe?..... hmm


----------



## Matze0602 (19. Oktober 2008)

> Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich kommt ihr euch nicht alle lächerlich vor ?
> Jedes mal wenn es probleme gibt werden alle möglichen Foren zugespammt,
> und was bringt es ? NICHTS ! ! wenn euch irgendwas an WoW oder deren
> Servern nicht passt, macht euch selbstständig und fangt das Programmieren
> ...



machst du nicht grade das selbe?..... hmm


----------



## gismo1voss (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich gebe allen hier die auf dem Stuhl hin und her wippen ein Tee.Zur Beruhigung.:-))


----------



## Gnap (19. Oktober 2008)

Matze0602 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich kommt ihr euch nicht alle lächerlich vor ?
> Jedes mal wenn es probleme gibt werden alle möglichen Foren zugespammt,
> und was bringt es ? NICHTS ! ! wenn euch irgendwas an WoW oder deren
> Servern nicht passt, macht euch selbstständig und fangt das Programmieren
> ...



was soll man denn sonst machen? man kommt von der arbeit hat mittwochs noch gepatcht und fix schriftgelehrten gelevelt. nun biste endlich zuhause im wohlverdienten freizeitausgleich bis mittwoch, frau und kinder sind auch netter weise zum kaffee bei oma und du kannst ned zocken! das bier wird warm und dann weinen hier so viele leute rum das leute wie ich rum weinen das nix geht! stresst und gestressten doch nicht noch mehr und lasst uns dampf ablassen!


----------



## Tabuno (19. Oktober 2008)

gismo1voss schrieb:


> Ich gebe allen hier die auf dem Stuhl hin und her wippen ein Tee.Zur Beruhigung.:-))


Ich kann mich nur drehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinixus (19. Oktober 2008)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Anstatt rumzumeckern, sollte man mal lobend erwähnen, dass sich Blizzard sofort um diese Probleme kümmert und Hotfixes und dergleichen nachschiebt.
> Schaut Euch doch mal an wie's bei vielen anderen Online-Rollenspielen ist: Da juckt das die Entwickler überhaupt nicht und die Spieler sitzen monatelang auf den Problemen rum. Wenn Euch das lieber ist, anstatt das der Server mal für ein paar Stunden down ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Siehe AoC. Was ich darüber gelesen hab soll das Spiel noch nicht mal annähernd das bieten was versprochen wurde.

Klar ist es ärgerlich das die Server down sind. Es stellt sich auch die Frage, warum man das mitten am Tag macht und nicht nachts wo weniger online sind.

Ein wenig könnte man glauben das am Patch etwas halbherzig gearbeitet hat um den Start von WotLK nicht zu gefährden und sich einfach sagte das man die Probleme bis dahin schon ausbügeln würde.


----------



## Leonidus92 (19. Oktober 2008)

hallo ich wollte mich heute morgen einloggen, doch bei mir kam die fehlermeldung das mein passwort falsch wäre......kann das mit dem serverneustart zu tun haben oder wurde ich gehackt ?


----------



## gismo1voss (19. Oktober 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nur drehen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann Bekommst du Wasser mit Baldrian tropfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (19. Oktober 2008)

Eredar geht wieder... Yippie


----------



## Fuhubi (19. Oktober 2008)

raserei ist down!!


----------



## Gnap (19. Oktober 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Eredar geht wieder... Yippie



KJ noch immer nicht grrrrr *In Realm einloggen* seit 2 std 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Prost auf die nächsten 2 Std.


----------



## Sinixus (19. Oktober 2008)

Leonidus92 schrieb:


> hallo ich wollte mich heute morgen einloggen, doch bei mir kam die fehlermeldung das mein passwort falsch wäre......kann das mit dem serverneustart zu tun haben oder wurde ich gehackt ?



Vielleicht auch nur ein Tippfehler von dir?
Aber es sollte normal keine Fehlermeldung kommen. Könnte schon möglich sein das dein Acc gehackt wurde. Versuch es einfach nochmal und kontrollier vorher ob du Caps anhast.


----------



## gismo1voss (19. Oktober 2008)

Gnap schrieb:


> KJ noch immer nicht grrrrr *In Realm einloggen* seit 2 std
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bei mir auch nichts Neues.Hm lecker Kuchen mit Kaffe.


----------



## Master of madness (19. Oktober 2008)

ich glaub ich geh lernen ...


----------



## Toraka' (19. Oktober 2008)

Muahahahahahaha Ich bin schuld dass alle ihr SUCHTYS auf dem trockenen sitzt, ich hab rausgefunden dass man sich im alterac ganz am rand rausporten kann wenn man sich ganz nah ans gitter kuschelt. zeitvorteil < 2 minuten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xanas90 (19. Oktober 2008)

kel'thuzad funzt auch nich -.-


----------



## Fonia (19. Oktober 2008)

Frostmourn geht wenigens wieder =P


----------



## Sinixus (19. Oktober 2008)

Alexstrasza funkt wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (19. Oktober 2008)

> Muahahahahahaha Ich bin schuld dass alle ihr SUCHTYS auf dem trockenen sitzt, ich hab rausgefunden dass man sich im alterac ganz am rand rausporten kann wenn man sich ganz nah ans gitter kuschelt. zeitvorteil < 2



Zwar spielen die denn Hotfix auf weil die Server so laggen und dauernd "sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" aber leb weitewr in deiner Traumwelt *g


----------



## Fearforfun (19. Oktober 2008)

Echt toll blizz kann man sowas nicht um 02:00 machen?
In na halben stnd is raid und ich komm nochnicht über dein einlog bildschirm hinaus darvor
lief alles wunderbar, kommt mi eher so vor als hätten sie nen bug aufgespielt
Wenn die sich nicht bald ma bessere sever anschaffen dann wandern echt alle vom spiel ab.
Ihr glaubt doch nicht ernsthaft das das mir Lk besser sein wird auch wenn es auf 3gebiete verteilt ist
wenn "nur" 3.0.2 schon solche probs auslöst.
Und der war eher auf die ganze welt verteilt auch wenn die größte konzentration an spielern in den Hauptstäten war.


----------



## Arxit (19. Oktober 2008)

Da will man mal ein wenig zocken und der Server is down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Arbeiten ist echt fürn Arsch,hat man kaum Zeit und wenn dann ist der Server down  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathlady (19. Oktober 2008)

Kel immer noch down obwohl er in der liste angezeigt wird kann ich mich nich einloggen dat nervt ungemein


----------



## Master93 (19. Oktober 2008)

Ist immer noch ganz Blutdurst down? Bei Kil`jaeden will er sich in Realm einloggen und kommt wieder zur Realmauswahl und Gorgonash existiert nicht mehr nach Realmlist xD

Da ich nur auf den beiden Blutdurst zocke und den Rest nicht so gut kenne halt die Frage ob Blutdurst komplett down ist


----------



## gdblade (19. Oktober 2008)

Frostmourne geht wieder !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnap (19. Oktober 2008)

Master93 schrieb:


> Ist immer noch ganz Blutdurst down? Bei Kil`jaeden will er sich in Realm einloggen und kommt wieder zur Realmauswahl und Gorgonash existiert nicht mehr nach Realmlist xD
> 
> Da ich nur auf den beiden Blutdurst zocke und den Rest nicht so gut kenne halt die Frage ob Blutdurst komplett down ist



sieht so aus ich hätt gestern wohl doch kein mit den servertechnikern von blutdurst ein heben gehen sollen *pfeif* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rastas (19. Oktober 2008)

*hrhr* schadenfroh sei... grade heimgekommen den thread hier entdeckt,gesehen das mein server on ist *g* 

hehe da fallen mir die 20minuten arbeit die ich jetzt noch habe gar nicht mehr so schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



joah manchmal ist schadenfreude echt was tolles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arxit (19. Oktober 2008)

Sind wohl alle dann mitgekommen,weil es gehen ja so einige Server nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinixus (19. Oktober 2008)

Fearforfun schrieb:


> Echt toll blizz kann man sowas nicht um 02:00 machen?
> In na halben stnd is raid und ich komm nochnicht über dein einlog bildschirm hinaus darvor
> lief alles wunderbar, kommt mi eher so vor als hätten sie nen bug aufgespielt
> Wenn die sich nicht bald ma bessere sever anschaffen dann wandern echt alle vom spiel ab.
> ...



Es gab mit 2.4. auch schon Probleme und auch die wurden gelöst. 
Ich glaube auch nicht, das die in den Serverzentren bei Blizz so 08/15 Server rumstehen haben.


----------



## Arxit (19. Oktober 2008)

Bei 2.4 war es aber nicht so schlimm wie jetzt mit 3.x !


----------



## Deathlady (19. Oktober 2008)

Da geb ich Dir recht Sinixus und ich glaube auch das Blizz alle hebel in bewegung setzt damit alles wieder einwandfrei läuft. Aber sie könnten jatzt auch ma hinne machen hier :-D


----------



## Raden1989 (19. Oktober 2008)

Wiso eigentlich immer Blutdurst ??????????????????????????????? Langsam geht die geduld ( um die ja imemrwieder gebeten wird) zu ende ! Aber nich nur die server sind down auf die offiezielle website ist zurzeit auch nicht zu kommen! Server runtergefahrn und Mittagspause was ????????????????


----------



## Deathlady (19. Oktober 2008)

Die Vermutung habe ich auch solangsam verliere ich echt die Geduld hier fast alle Server sin wieder da aber Kel geht immer noch nicht das frustet ganz schön


----------



## Solvâr (19. Oktober 2008)

wIll wenigstens n extratag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathlady (19. Oktober 2008)

Das hoff ich auch den ich finde das is das mindeste was Blizz machen sollte


----------



## Lillyan (19. Oktober 2008)

Raden1989 schrieb:


> Wiso eigentlich immer Blutdurst ??????????????????????????????? Langsam geht die geduld ( um die ja imemrwieder gebeten wird) zu ende ! Aber nich nur die server sind down auf die offiezielle website ist zurzeit auch nicht zu kommen! Server runtergefahrn und Mittagspause was ????????????????




Alle Leute die grade nicht auf ihren Server kommen werden derzeit die HP stürmen... und irgendwann geht auch der beste Server in die Knie.


----------



## Deathlady (19. Oktober 2008)

Man muss ja erstmal auf die HP kommen Oo


----------



## gismo1voss (19. Oktober 2008)

Raden1989 schrieb:


> Wiso eigentlich immer Blutdurst ??????????????????????????????? Langsam geht die geduld ( um die ja imemrwieder gebeten wird) zu ende ! Aber nich nur die server sind down auf die offiezielle website ist zurzeit auch nicht zu kommen! Server runtergefahrn und Mittagspause was ????????????????


Nee Nee die Sitzen bei mir und Trinken Bier,und Lachen sich hier tot. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eventialos (19. Oktober 2008)

ok server sind down verstanden aber ich will auf mein acount und die seite geht einfach net auf selbst wow.europe.com ist nicht zu erreichen kann das sein das es was mit den servern irgenteine verbindung hat oder hab ich trojan erwischt ??


----------



## Deathlady (19. Oktober 2008)

MAAAANNN die sollen man den Hintern rum gehn lassen un dafür sorgen das alle Server wieder gehn


----------



## Raden1989 (19. Oktober 2008)

gismo1voss schrieb:


> Nee Nee die Sitzen bei mir und Trinken Bier,und Lachen sich hier tot.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na dann sieh ma zu das sie ans arbeiten kommen oder du bis das nexte opfer in der zeitung ^^ : Blizzardmitarbeiter und zivilist bei biertrinken gelyncht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *rofl*


----------



## SueySite (19. Oktober 2008)

Kinder Kinder - schön spielen, nicht streiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vielleicht sollte man mal die Zeit die die Server verfügbar sind mit der Zeit gegenrechnen in der sie offline sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ich vergaß gerade heute und nur heute habt ihr natürlich Zeit zum Zocken und seid dementsprechend ungehalten weil die bösen bösen Maschinen nicht rund um die Uhr reibungslos funktionieren. 
Server sind doch auch nur Menschen. 

Charakter hättet ihr - wenn ihr tatsächlich so unzufrieden wärt und direkt euren Account kündigen würdet. Macht ihr nicht? Na dann jammert auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnap (19. Oktober 2008)

Sinixus schrieb:


> Es gab mit 2.4. auch schon Probleme und auch die wurden gelöst.
> Ich glaube auch nicht, das die in den Serverzentren bei Blizz so 08/15 Server rumstehen haben.



das nicht, ich habe auch allergrößten respekt vor dem was blizz das verwalten muss und vorallem auch bewältigen muss. aber muss man bitte um 12:30 am Sonntag nen Hotfix einführen? Hotfix und Serverneustart ist bei TK anlagen 10 min update 2 min reboot 10 std reconfigen 2 min reboot rennt...! also ~30 min. fürn update ausfall wobei ich während des updates und des reconfigen die wichtigsten sachen noch telefonisch machen kann... vll funzt mein adressbuch nicht aber der rest geht. blizz ist einfach im bequemen vorteil mehr oder wehniger total nicht unter druck zu sein wiel ich spiele eh wieder -.-! da kann man auch einfach mal so nen dummen pvp hotfix 3 std lang laufen lassen...


----------



## domi020892 (19. Oktober 2008)

Seit der neue Patch online ist laggt der Server oft und stürzt auch mal wieder ab.. kann man leider nix machen..
warte auch als schon und versuch im im halben Stunden-takt mich einzuloggen ohne Erfolg!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also leute.. macht irgendwas anderes.. zockt Wc3 nochmal durch oder wartet einfach.. die Server werden wohl nicht für immer down sein..


Server: Kil´jaeden hängt auch bei Einloggen auf den Server 

sind die meinsten Server so oder NUR Realmpool Blutdurst?!


----------



## Raden1989 (19. Oktober 2008)

SueySite schrieb:


> Kinder Kinder - schön spielen, nicht streiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das hat ja damit nichts zu tun aber eine gewisse naivität muss man blizzard ja leider doch unterstellen ! Als wenn die nicht wüssten das es zu solchen problemen kommt! Es ist jedes aber wirklich jedes mal das gleich ! die devise lautet weiter never play after a patchday ! Aber die ganze woche ???????????????????


----------



## Deathlady (19. Oktober 2008)

Kel ´Thuzad geht immer noch nich obwohl er als on angezeigt wird , kann ich mich nich einloggen dat nervt ungemein


----------



## Raden1989 (19. Oktober 2008)

domi020892 schrieb:


> Seit der neue Patch online ist laggt der Server oft und stürzt auch mal wieder ab.. kann man leider nix machen..
> warte auch als schon und versuch im im halben Stunden-takt mich einzuloggen ohne Erfolg!
> 
> 
> ...


 

Mal wieder Blutdurst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schascha84 (19. Oktober 2008)

Blackhand hat das selbe prob.. aber gut.. bei dem wetter muss das ja nich zwingend als störend aufgefasst werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
geht spaziern oder so.. solangs noch schön is.^^


----------



## Gnap (19. Oktober 2008)

SueySite schrieb:


> Kinder Kinder - schön spielen, nicht streiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mach bitte nen thread auf ich weine über die leute die drüber weinen das die server down sind weil ichn arsch offen hab! Sowas provokantes... muss ja schone cht spass machen leute die eh schon angepisst genug sind noch mehr aufn keks zu gehen, nach dem motto: hey du liegt am boden tret und spuck ich noch mal weil ich soooooooooooo geil bin"... thx für diesen beitrag


----------



## Edehn (19. Oktober 2008)

Kil Jaeden dauer down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



pew pew die solln sich mal richtig server dahin stellen! -.-


----------



## tr1gardon (19. Oktober 2008)

Gul'dan funktioniert auf jedenfall wieder.
Dann dürften denke ich mal die anderen Blutdurst Realms auch bald wieder on sein.


----------



## Gnap (19. Oktober 2008)

Edehn schrieb:


> Kil Jaeden dauer down
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nun nicht nur dauer down sondern auch noch offline... vll wird ja grad gehotfixt ?!


----------



## Trayce (19. Oktober 2008)

SueySite schrieb:


> Charakter hättet ihr - wenn ihr tatsächlich so unzufrieden wärt und direkt euren Account kündigen würdet. Macht ihr nicht? Na dann jammert auch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es gibt auch andere Methoden gegenüber Blizzard seine Unzufriedenheit auszudrücken...
Still in der Ecke sitzen und zuschauen ist keine davon.
Sich im falschen Forum zu beschweren ist auch nicht sonderlich effektiv...

Na los! Ab ins WoW Forum! Vielleicht ändert sich dann auch mal was.


----------



## Raden1989 (19. Oktober 2008)

Och nur so neben bei an die Kil Jeaden spieler auf horde seite! Armer neulvl 70er bruacht 5 k gold für schnelles flugreiten? Spenden pls per post an Raden ^^ lol ........................................................


----------



## SixNight (19. Oktober 2008)

Peacefighter schrieb:


> Naja sind sie ja mal wieder down mal gucken wieso und wie lange
> 
> [umbenannt und zum Sammelthread für heute ernannt :> ]


O
M
F
G


----------



## Raden1989 (19. Oktober 2008)

Trayce schrieb:


> Es gibt auch andere Methoden gegenüber Blizzard seine Unzufriedenheit auszudrücken...
> Still in der Ecke sitzen und zuschauen ist keine davon.
> Sich im falschen Forum zu beschweren ist auch nicht sonderlich effektiv...
> 
> Na los! Ab ins WoW Forum! Vielleicht ändert sich dann auch mal was.




Die website is down *rofl*


----------



## Gnap (19. Oktober 2008)

Raden1989 schrieb:


> Och nur so neben bei an die Kil Jeaden spieler auf horde seite! Armer neulvl 70er bruacht 5 k gold für schnelles flugreiten? Spenden pls per post an Raden ^^ lol ........................................................



klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 komm vor sw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin sicher die ganzen leute dort spenden sicher gern hehehehe


----------



## Trayce (19. Oktober 2008)

Aber das Forum nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier nochmal der Link für alle die zu faul zum googeln sind http://forums.wow-europe.com/index.html?sid=3


----------



## Kuui (19. Oktober 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=AEwmsX7zuzU

hier hört euch das an und chillt mal nen bissl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



chattet nerunde wenns immer noch nicht geht


----------



## Schnavid (19. Oktober 2008)

Forum geht auch wenn die sonstige HP down ist:

http://forums.wow-europe.com/


----------



## domi020892 (19. Oktober 2008)

Eben wurden mal die Server als online angezeigt aber nun sind sie wieder/immernoch Offline!

Blizz bitte.. letzte Tag der Ferien  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Morgen muss ich wieder Arbeiten -.-
[attachment=5453:server.JPG]


----------



## Raden1989 (19. Oktober 2008)

Gnap schrieb:


> klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Vorm patch war ich in sw und danach war sw zugegeben bis auf boss alles down ^^ .......................ok 7 schlachtgruppen aber ..................................................... kurz vorm boss na ratet mal ....................................server down *rofl*


----------



## Leonidus92 (19. Oktober 2008)

Sinixus schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch nur ein Tippfehler von dir?
> Aber es sollte normal keine Fehlermeldung kommen. Könnte schon möglich sein das dein Acc gehackt wurde. Versuch es einfach nochmal und kontrollier vorher ob du Caps anhast.




habs leider schon 1000mal versucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann mir jemand sagen an wen ich mich wenden muss wenn ich wirklich gehackt worden bin ?


----------



## TechnikFreak (19. Oktober 2008)

wenigstens geht jetzt die Website wieder


----------



## Deathlady (19. Oktober 2008)

jopp aber server immer noch down also Kel zumindest -,-


----------



## Xanas90 (19. Oktober 2008)

gibts wenigstens ma news wann die restlichen server wieder on kommen?
schon ziemlich lange down...


----------



## SueySite (19. Oktober 2008)

Raden1989 schrieb:
			
		

> Das hat ja damit nichts zu tun aber eine gewisse naivität muss man blizzard ja leider doch unterstellen ! Als wenn die nicht wüssten das es zu solchen problemen kommt!



Na den Ball kann ich zurückspielen. Die meissten von uns sind doch nun schon lange genug dabei um zu wissen, dass es nach grösseren Patches immer zu Komplikationen unterschiedlicher Art kommt. Noch dazu wenn es ein Patch ist, in dem das Spiel zu 40% komplett umgekrempelt wird.




			
				Gnap schrieb:
			
		

> mach bitte nen thread auf ich weine über die leute die drüber weinen das die server down sind weil ichn arsch offen hab! Sowas provokantes... muss ja schone cht spass machen leute die eh schon angepisst genug sind noch mehr aufn keks zu gehen, nach dem motto: hey du liegt am boden tret und spuck ich noch mal weil ich soooooooooooo geil bin"... thx für diesen beitrag



You´re welcome 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ach und danke für die Blumen. Zumindest hast Du meine Intentionen direkt erkannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TechnikFreak (19. Oktober 2008)

nich wirklich...da steht immer noch:

Realm News

19/10 Neustart der Realms
Alle Realms werden gegen 12:30 Uhr MESZ neu gestartet um einen Hotfix einzuspielen. Es wird dazu 15 Minuten im Voraus eine Nachricht im Spiel geben.


Sonst nichts...


----------



## Drogerie (19. Oktober 2008)

Es ist immer nur der Blutdurst Realm ....


Ich wart nurnoch drauf bis ich ma wow starte und links steht kostenloser transfer xD


----------



## TechnikFreak (19. Oktober 2008)

hehe das wärs^^


----------



## Billcosbyfan (19. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt sind selbst die meisten blutdurst realms wieder da nur Mal'Ganis nicht. Als einziger Server in Europa.
Jackpot!!

Warum müssen die unbedingt Sonntags so etwas aufspielen? Jeder andere Tag wäre besser geeignet...


----------



## Sedinja (19. Oktober 2008)

Und wieder down!  gz blizz! -.-


----------



## Batista1992 (19. Oktober 2008)

Lol jetzt steht da dass die an Raserei und Todbringer arbeiten aber von Blutdurst steht da natürlich nichts..


----------



## Nehar (19. Oktober 2008)

Laegwynn ist zwar nicht down, aber aus SoulLink wurde jetzt iwie ein 15 sekunden cast :S

Hab ich bei Blizzard auch noch nicht gesehen, so eine Frechcheit. Auch nicht bei dem BC patch damals


----------



## gismo1voss (19. Oktober 2008)

KJ immer noch offline bzw jetzt weg lol.


----------



## Mebo (19. Oktober 2008)

toll malganis auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da bin ich mal 5min zu hause um nach meinen auktionen zu schaun und dann das


----------



## Fearforfun (19. Oktober 2008)

na toll ich kann zwar jetz spielen aber inis sind down,
ne frechheit das die sich sowas erlauben könne
selbst wenn ich jetz nen tag gut geschrieben bekomme,
ich bin 2ma in der woche raiden und was mach ich sonst im moment 
daylies farmen ..danke blizz


----------



## Schlamm (19. Oktober 2008)

Im Mithrilorden kann man (wenn man noch on ist) sich net bewegen, keine npcs mehr da und man wird ständig rausgeworfen....

Das Blizz n paar Probs nach dem Patch hat das war klar..aber mittlerweile...


----------



## HordeCrusher (19. Oktober 2008)

super kann mich auf jeden server einloggen wo ich twinks habe aber mein main (mal ganis) wird nicht mal mehr angezeigt -.- sowas können die in der woche und am patchday und meinetwegen jeden mittwoch machen aber nicht wenn fast jeder zeit hat (abgesehn von den kirchengängern und armen schweinen die am sonntag arbeiten)


----------



## Mebo (19. Oktober 2008)

mal ganis is irgendwie immer mit dabei wenn die 2-3 server down sind^^


----------



## 1rmi (19. Oktober 2008)

So langsam empfinde ich es auch als Frechheit, dass man am Wochenende nicht zocken kann. Normalerweise geht man unter der Woche arbeiten, loggt sich abends vielleicht mal für 1-2 Stunden ein und wenn man spielen will, dann meist am Wochenende. Nun läuft aber NICHTS mehr. 
Ich bin gespannt, was Blizz da raushaut. Mal ehrlich mit einem GratisTag ist es da wohl kaum getan. Schliesslich war es gestern nicht anders.
Und auch unter der Woche nach dem Patch nicht. Seit dem Patch ist WoW nurnoch bedingt spielbar. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass so langsam einige Leute keinen Bock mehr haben und sich wirklich ein anderes MMORPG suchen.


----------



## Mingo (19. Oktober 2008)

Destro wider down war nichts anderes zu erwarten,

wider ma abwarten un Teetrinken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mebo (19. Oktober 2008)

ich trinke grade wirklich tee ^^...türkisch apfel tee hehe


----------



## mmmkay (19. Oktober 2008)

gibts echt net, seit 4 stunden is kj down..


----------



## Batista1992 (19. Oktober 2008)

Auf Giga.de läuft wow... In 7 minuten leider ende und ne Wiederholung von 07 :-/

Will zockeeeeeeeeen...


----------



## HostileRecords (19. Oktober 2008)

kann mich atm wieder auf mal'ganis einloggen, aber er sagt mir.. er kann meine charaktere nicht laden =/
wehe die ham meine chars geschrottet xD


----------



## ForThePwn (19. Oktober 2008)

Mal sehen wie das heute abend beim raid aussieht -.- Bin auf sen'jin (raserei) und wenn da die inis nich gehn na danke-.-"


----------



## Master93 (19. Oktober 2008)

19/10 Realms nicht erreichbar
Die folgenden Realms sind derzeit aufgrund technischer Schwierigkeiten nicht zu erreichen:

Destromath
Kel'Thuzad
Kil'Jaeden
Kult der Verdammten
Mal'Ganis
Nathrezim


Wir arbeiten daran, diese Schwierigkeiten so schnell wie möglich zu beheben.
Sobald wir weitere Informationen haben, wann die betroffenen Realms wieder zur Verfügung stehen sollen, werden wir es euch umgehend mitteilen. Zuletzt aktualisiert um  17:00 MESZ


Wir bitten um Euer Verständnis und möchten uns für entstandene Unannehmlichkeiten entschuldigen. 






Das ist die offizielle Blizzpost, wenn man auf Realmstatus geht. Ich hab echt Pech, es gibt fast 90 deutsche Realms und 6 davon fallen aus, welcher ist natürlich wie immer dabei: 

Richtig, Kil`Jaeden, hab mir echt den falschen Server ausgesucht


----------



## StarBlight (19. Oktober 2008)

Kil jaeden: fehler beim abrufen der charakterliste ;_;

hab zwar zum glück noch chars auf frostmourne, aber meine freundin würd gerne ihre priesterin auf kj weiterspielen ^^


----------



## Potzblitz1959 (19. Oktober 2008)

was passiert denn eigentlich, wenn die chars auf einem server geschrottet wurden? alles von vorne? eher ein scherz, oder?


----------



## Oceanus (19. Oktober 2008)

Rollbacks , wird halt ein zeitnahes Backup eingespielt.


----------



## ForThePwn (19. Oktober 2008)

Potzblitz1959 schrieb:


> was passiert denn eigentlich, wenn die chars auf einem server geschrottet wurden? alles von vorne? eher ein scherz, oder?



Sehr unwahrscheinlich dass dein char weg is, aber falls es so is kannst du ihn dann immernoch "wiederherstellen" lassen. 
Wollen es mal nicht hoffen.


----------



## Potzblitz1959 (19. Oktober 2008)

hoffen und harren ... ^^

und schon so machen ....

wäre sehr ärgerlich, da ich unter der woche nicht so viel zeit habe und meinen derzeit aktuellen char schon recht weit gebracht habe.


----------



## Q-Dogg (19. Oktober 2008)

Also KdV geht wieder!


----------



## Arxit (19. Oktober 2008)

Finde es auch langsam eine Frechheit,in der Woche wäre es mir egal,da muss ich eh Arbeiten.

Aber am WE wo ich die Zeit habe,geht nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke Blizz,das nächste mal bitte in der Woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potzblitz1959 (19. Oktober 2008)

ich kann noch nicht einmal einen neuen char erstellen ... immerwieder fehlermeldung ... das ist echt ätzend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goonion (19. Oktober 2008)

Und Alleria (Todbringer) wieder abgeraucht. Instanz-Server sind seit heute Mittag down.. Unglaublich sowas!


----------



## gismo1voss (19. Oktober 2008)

Kommt jetzt jemand aud KJ ich bekomme meine Carakterliste  nicht geladen


----------



## Solvâr (19. Oktober 2008)

gehn die servern wieder?? aber i.wie wird charakterliste nicht geladen bzw. kommt error


----------



## Gotama (19. Oktober 2008)

@ Goonion: Die Instanzserver auf Alleria waren nie down, haben nur ein paar Versuche gebraucht das se einen reinlassen.


----------



## Heckisack (19. Oktober 2008)

Neue Liste:

19/10 Realms nicht erreichbar
Die folgenden Realms sind derzeit aufgrund technischer Schwierigkeiten nicht zu erreichen:

Alleria
Kel'Thuzad
Kil'Jaeden
Mal'Ganis
Nathrezim


Wir arbeiten daran, diese Schwierigkeiten so schnell wie möglich zu beheben.
Sobald wir weitere Informationen haben, wann die betroffenen Realms wieder zur Verfügung stehen sollen, werden wir es euch umgehend mitteilen. Zuletzt aktualisiert um  17:00 MESZ


----------



## gismo1voss (19. Oktober 2008)

sagt nur fehler bei Abrufen der charaterliste


----------



## Gotama (19. Oktober 2008)

xD
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...52&sid=3#19


----------



## Hoshiwan (19. Oktober 2008)

Kann mich mit einem Char ned auf ein BG einwählen. Ladenbalken bleibt bei 100% stehen und nischt passiert. Ich habe dann WoW abgebrochen, neugestartet, bin dann mit einem anderen Charakter online gegangen und konnte meinen eigenen Alterego in Sturmwind betrachten. >.<


----------



## Alyah (19. Oktober 2008)

nathrezim: wollten hdz1, hat auch wunderbar geklappt. keine ini-probleme oder laggs gar nix. auf einmal verbindungsunterbrechung und seitdem ging nix mehr.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (19. Oktober 2008)

Zirkel des Cenarius..alles läuft perfekt *angeb* muhaha


----------



## Dalrogh (19. Oktober 2008)

Alyah schrieb:


> nathrezim: wollten hdz1, hat auch wunderbar geklappt. keine ini-probleme oder laggs gar nix. auf einmal verbindungsunterbrechung und seitdem ging nix mehr.



Server wieder online...

Aber jetzt  "Fehler beim öffnen der Charakterliste" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## werbaer (19. Oktober 2008)

Dalrogh schrieb:


> Server wieder online...
> 
> Aber jetzt  "Fehler beim öffnen der Charakterliste"
> 
> ...




Das gleiche wie bei mir (Kil'Jaeden).


----------



## Hordeman187 (19. Oktober 2008)

Azshara und vek´lor ohne probleme!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quardor´ (19. Oktober 2008)

Wollt mich grad einloggen (Gilneas) da steh ich doch glatt in ner Warteschlange  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  sowas gabs ja noch nie auf Gilneas seid ich da bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robbili (19. Oktober 2008)

Kleines Rätsel: Unfähigste Firma der Welt mit 8 Buchstaben???

Eventuell sollte man vorher testen was man draufspielt?!


----------



## Sch1llman (19. Oktober 2008)

juhu, theradras wird als einziger server offline angezeigt bei mir -.-


----------



## Robbili (19. Oktober 2008)

Ja, weil viele, die offline sind, garnicht mehr in der Liste stehen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (19. Oktober 2008)

Macht gar nichts, denn die Werbung hier im Buffed Forum sagt mir gerade, ich habe einen Audi A4 gewonnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## werbaer (19. Oktober 2008)

Nur ein Audi? Du Pechvogel, habe schon unzählige Autos, Häuser und Traumreisen gewonnen. Sind leider noch nicht angekommen..... Die kommen bestimmt oder?


----------



## Goonion (19. Oktober 2008)

Immerhin heute Abend kein Raid, so kann ich ins Kino gehen ^^


----------



## fllotschi (19. Oktober 2008)

David schrieb:


> Macht gar nichts, denn die Werbung hier im Buffed Forum sagt mir gerade, ich habe einen Audi A4 gewonnen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ja hätte,schon eine ganze Tiefgarage, voller Autos nur warte noch immer darauf!


----------



## Gerstenhorst (19. Oktober 2008)

Mal was bißchen anderes: Ich kann mich ganz normal einloggen, gehe auf meinen Hauptrealm (Nathrezim), will dann meine Charakterliste laden, leider kommt dann nur "Fehler beim laden der Charakterliste" (oder so ähnlich). Habt ihr ein ähnliches Problem oder nen Lösungsvorschlag?


----------



## Robbili (19. Oktober 2008)

War bisher jedesmal so, wenn die die Server wieder hochgefahren haben..., nur ne Frage der Zeit bis die wieder offline sind!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solvâr (19. Oktober 2008)

&#9829;hab &#9829; blizzard &#9829; ganz &#9829; doll &#9829; lieb


----------



## gismo1voss (19. Oktober 2008)

Mann KJ immer noch nicht da.Da hat mann schon ein Freies WE und dann das.


----------



## Solvâr (19. Oktober 2008)

ähhm übrigens /sticky vote. Müssen wohl noch öfters zu diesem Thread zurückgreifen


----------



## Elesmer (19. Oktober 2008)

Solvâr schrieb:


> ähhm übrigens /sticky vote. Müssen wohl noch öfters zu diesem Thread zurückgreifen



wie wärs wenn der mittwochs - serverdown thread umbenannt wird, der brauch nur noch ca 700 seiten bis zu den 2k, also spamt da weiter!!!


----------



## Welsch (19. Oktober 2008)

bäh, steh schon seit ner halben Stunde in der Warteschlange. Offenbar haben sich alle die nicht auf ihre Server kommen auf Ambossar nen Char erstellt.
Grml............... und ich dachte mit Erscheinen von Warhammer Online werden die WOW Server gähnend leer.


----------



## David (19. Oktober 2008)

Proudmoore ist jetzt wieder on, aber die Charakterliste kann nicht abgerufen werden.


----------



## gismo1voss (19. Oktober 2008)

Ist bei KJ auch so,seit 2 Stunden!.


----------



## Dalrogh (19. Oktober 2008)

gismo1voss schrieb:


> Ist bei KJ auch so,seit 2 Stunden!.



^^ KJ is seit 14Uhr bei mir schon nicht erreichbar, Fehler beim Charakterlistenabruf seit 17Uhr -.-


----------



## jippsi (19. Oktober 2008)

Solvâr schrieb:


> &#9829;hab &#9829; blizzard &#9829; ganz &#9829; doll &#9829; lieb



wenn das so weiter geht ich nicht mehr =(

ich steck grad zum ersten mal seit pre-BC wieder inner Warteschlange da kommen nostalgische Gefühle hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Friesennerz (19. Oktober 2008)

jippsi schrieb:


> wenn das so weiter geht ich nicht mehr =(
> 
> ich steck grad zum ersten mal seit pre-BC wieder inner Warteschlange da kommen nostalgische Gefühle hoch
> 
> ...



Tja, das ist halt das Classic-WOW-Feeling, das viele gefordert hatten.


----------



## HordeCrusher (19. Oktober 2008)

gibts schon infos, ob es auf den betroffenen realms (die immer noch off sind/wo man sich nicht einloggen kann) eine entschädigung geben wird?

falls nicht bin ich dafür, dass sich die leute absprechen und alle gm ticktets schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## werbaer (19. Oktober 2008)

HordeCrusher schrieb:


> gibts schon infos, ob es auf den betroffenen realms (die immer noch off sind/wo man sich nicht einloggen kann) eine entschädigung geben wird?
> 
> falls nicht bin ich dafür, dass sich die leute absprechen und alle gm ticktets schreiben
> 
> ...




Da bin ich auch dafür, zumindest ein Tag sollte ja wohl drin sein. Das ist ja allein schon die Zeit wo mein Server (Kil'Jaeden) nich zu erreichen war. Hinzu kommen ja noch die ganzen Unannehmlichkeiten, die durch den Patch verursacht wurden. Z.B. die Probleme mit den Instanzen und den BGs


----------



## Thuzad (19. Oktober 2008)

Also ich werd noch verrückt. Erstmal ist es in letzter Zeit überhaupt garnicht mehr möglich überhaupt zu spielen wegen den lags und dcs und zweitens hab ich endlich mal eine Gruppe für MC zusammenstellen können und wir waren gerade kurz vorm 3. Boss um dann am Ende den Erfolg durch Ragnaros zu bekommen und jetzt ist die Scheiße hier schon wieder down. Also langsam ists mir auch genug.


----------



## bruderelfe (19. Oktober 2008)

So bis grade ging ysera noch, seit 10min ist er down, jetzt ist er sogar ganz aus der liste geflogen sehr super war grade mitten in einem boss q^^


----------



## Kardexis (19. Oktober 2008)

HordeCrusher schrieb:


> gibts schon infos, ob es auf den betroffenen realms (die immer noch off sind/wo man sich nicht einloggen kann) eine entschädigung geben wird?
> 
> falls nicht bin ich dafür, dass sich die leute absprechen und alle gm ticktets schreiben
> 
> ...


Ysera ist auch mal wieder down


----------



## SapAra (19. Oktober 2008)

Lothar ist auch down. Ich konnte so bis vier Uhr, auch nach dem Neustart, recht gut spielen ohne groß Lags oder so. Was jetzt los ist, weiß von uns keiner und jetzt hier rumzumeckern, bringt auch nix. Der Ärger ist verständlich, aber deswegen geht die Welt nicht unter. Man kann immer noch was anderes tun...


----------



## bruderelfe (19. Oktober 2008)

Kardexis schrieb:


> Ysera ist auch mal wieder down


Jo, aber bisher lief yera stabil, naja man solls nie zu früh verschrein -.-


----------



## bruderelfe (19. Oktober 2008)

SapAra schrieb:


> Lothar ist auch down. Ich konnte so bis vier Uhr, auch nach dem Neustart, recht gut spielen ohne groß Lags oder so. Was jetzt los ist, weiß von uns keiner und jetzt hier rumzumeckern, bringt auch nix. Der Ärger ist verständlich, aber deswegen geht die Welt nicht unter. Man kann immer noch was anderes tun...


Du hast net unrecht, aber es zieht sich seit mittwoch hin, und das kanns langsam nimmer sein sorry!


----------



## .Blôôdy. (19. Oktober 2008)

Jap Ysera down ^^ war grad beim Archivments hohlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LOOOL Bruderelfe XD
ähhm kennste mich noch bin der hunter der mit dem schurken letzte woche im hinterland gekloppt haben ^^
dein name passt ned zu nem mensch mage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderelfe (19. Oktober 2008)

.Blôôdy. schrieb:


> Jap Ysera down ^^ war grad beim Archivments hohlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lol^^

sers^^
ich habe mich im game eh umbennat^^ heiße da nimmer bruderelfe^^


----------



## jatax (19. Oktober 2008)

> ZITAT(Kardexis @ 19.10.2008, 20:05) *
> Ysera ist auch mal wieder down
> 
> Jo, aber bisher lief yera stabil, naja man solls nie zu früh verschrein -.-



Ist mir neu. Ysera ist seit dem Patch eine einzige Katastrophe...


----------



## bruderelfe (19. Oktober 2008)

jatax schrieb:


> Ist mir neu. Ysera ist seit dem Patch ein einzige Katastrophe...


Ok, also ich hatte keine probs heute bzw gestern außer die ausfälle aber naja!
Fand es mi-fr noch schlimmer!


----------



## paTschQ (19. Oktober 2008)

jatax schrieb:


> Ist mir neu. Ysera ist seit dem Patch ein einzige Katastrophe...




Jeder server -.-


----------



## .Blôôdy. (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde mann sollt Blizzard den Kopf einhauen und das selber in die hand nehmen...

Gruß Bloody [Invictum - Ysera]


----------



## realten (19. Oktober 2008)

Oha Ysera wird seit ein paar Minuten nicht nur als "offline" angezeigt in der realmliste, sondern GARNICHT mehr.........mal ein Snickers holen, von wegen wenns mal wieder länger dauert un so.


----------



## derderimmerstirbt (19. Oktober 2008)

bei mir steht Ein Fehler beim abrufen des Charakterbildschirms.

scheis blizzard, wenn schon son dicker patch, wann sollen sie sich wenigstens drauf vorbereiten. denen muss noch klar sein dass 5-6 millionen leute gleich spielen wollen...

@BLIZZ

verschiebt den WotLK termin nach hinten, ich will bis zum 14 november noch mal on kommen, und danach net wieder ne woche nicht spielen..


----------



## Dive-Master (19. Oktober 2008)

naja, sieht es dochmal so, sieh haben jan och 3 wochen zeit XD. und dan nwieder die Props^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Raheema (19. Oktober 2008)

proudmorre is schon seid 2 stunden down -.-


----------



## bruderelfe (19. Oktober 2008)

Die nächsten probs kommen dan mit Wok jaja blizz nur weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tatoonchen (19. Oktober 2008)

Man, ich wollt grad nach Kara gehen um mal neue Talente zu testen. Gruppe da, Server down. Lothar steht nichtmal mehr in der Realm Liste. 
Ist ja nicht so das ich kein RL habe, aber heute wollt ich eben spielen und hab nunmal nix besseres zu tun. Also heul ich euch jetzt hier mal die Ohren voll. 

P.S. Nein, ich will keinen Käse zum Whine


----------



## CaptainFrost (19. Oktober 2008)

Tja Proudmoore is auch nich on ....mal wieder ....
Wetten der serv geht on wenn hier alles was morgen arbeiten muss ins bett unterwegs is....


----------



## Dangerdave (19. Oktober 2008)

Destromath, Warteliste beim Realm.... 430.... noch 30 Minuten.... grummel....


----------



## Träumerorci (19. Oktober 2008)

Toll, der Realmstatus stimmt auch mal wieder tooootaaaal   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ysera als On aber in WoW isser nichmal zu sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gobbansaer (19. Oktober 2008)

habt ihr probleme^^ ich spiel auf kil'jaeden und wir können seit 13:30 da nichtmehr einloggen und nicht erst seit 10 minuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## werbaer (19. Oktober 2008)

Gobbansaer schrieb:


> habt ihr probleme^^ ich spiel auf kil'jaeden und wir können seit 13:30 da nichtmehr einloggen und nicht erst seit 10 minuten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign


----------



## Robbili (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaub die bei Blizz ham keinen Bock mehr gehabt und sind nach hause gegangen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zumindest tut sich seit 8 Std absolut überhaupt nichts... 
Geile Leistung! Ich glaub nen 2 jähriges Kind hat mehr Ahnung von Programierung als die Helden in Paris!

Ach und btw.: Wieviel muss man gestern eigentlich gekifft und gesoffen haben um auf die Idee zu kommen Sonntagmittag Experimente auf Liveservern durchzuführen?


----------



## Jo_1984 (19. Oktober 2008)

LOTHAR ist wieder on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stupsnäschen (19. Oktober 2008)

Aber wirklich... Mal'Ganis und Kil'jaeden sind die *einzigen*(!!!!) Server, die seit knapp 14:00 Uhr off sind, und ihr weint, wenn eure (also alle anderen) mal ne Stunde off sind...


----------



## HordeCrusher (19. Oktober 2008)

Jo_1984 schrieb:


> LOTHAR ist wieder on
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




fu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sollte der hotfix noch etwas änder, abgesehen von der abschaffung des achivements "maskerade"?

edit: grad mal abo gekündigt -.-
mal sehn ob man so beim gm n keks bekommt wenn man droht wow komplett zu beukottieren


----------



## Robbili (19. Oktober 2008)

Und Kel´Thuzad is seit ca 13(!!!!) Uhr Offline!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (19. Oktober 2008)

www.seitseid.de


----------



## Matze0602 (19. Oktober 2008)

Alleria funzt auch schon seit 3 std nich mehr


----------



## lavax (19. Oktober 2008)

HordeCrusher schrieb:


> edit: grad mal abo gekündigt -.-
> mal sehn ob man so beim gm n keks bekommt wenn man droht wow komplett zu beukottieren



Interessiert dien Dreck...gibt ja noch 9 Millionen andere die weiter bezahlen^^


----------



## XXXTalaXXX (19. Oktober 2008)

*lol* 

Nun endlich die "offizielle" Nachricht dass aus Theradras off ist - sensationell - und dass nach nur 3 Stunden


----------



## Solvâr (19. Oktober 2008)

Was bringt n der hotfix?? 
wurden die nonskiller/4-Knöpfe-Benutzer-um-einen-instant-tot-zu-hauen/n00bs (auch als Paladin bekannt) schon generft??? 
Ich find man solls ihnen gönnen *gg*. Sooo lange litten sie darunter, dass sie Skill brauchten um einen zu töten - Naja jetzt sieht das ja anders aus xD! 

Ne zurück zum thema...
-----> -.- <-------


----------



## stupsnäschen (19. Oktober 2008)

http://www.dasdass.de/


----------



## ww warlock! (19. Oktober 2008)

Kel' Thuzad immer noch off, das schon seit 13 Uhr /sign


----------



## David (19. Oktober 2008)

Proudmoore komplett aus der Liste. Wär ich mal doch zur Freundin gefahren...


----------



## Solvâr (19. Oktober 2008)

lasst uns beten


----------



## HordeCrusher (19. Oktober 2008)

David schrieb:


> Proudmoore komplett aus der Liste. Wär ich mal doch zur Freundin gefahren...



du bist zu hause geblieben weil du gehofft hast, dass die realms noch online kommen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich liebe echte nerds  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lord just (19. Oktober 2008)

Solvâr schrieb:


> Was bringt n der hotfix??
> wurden die nonskiller/4-Knöpfe-Benutzer-um-einen-instant-tot-zu-hauen/n00bs (auch als Paladin bekannt) schon generft???
> Ich find man solls ihnen gönnen *gg*. Sooo lange litten sie darunter, dass sie Skill brauchten um einen zu töten - Naja jetzt sieht das ja anders aus xD!
> 
> ...




naja damals brauchte man als paladin noch skill, glück und sehr gutes equip um einen zu töten und jetzt wurde es endlich angepasst, damit paladine auch mit anderen klassen mithalten können und alle heulen nur rum, weil sie jetzt auf einmal skill brauchen, um nen pala tot zu bekommen. wenn man die neuen paladine nicht tot bekommt, dann hat man wohl doch nicht so viel skill wie man gedacht hat. jetzt kann man halt nicht mehr einfach nur in der gegend rum stehen und den pala auf einen einhauen lassen, während man sich denkt "was will der eigentlich von mir?".


----------



## brunza (19. Oktober 2008)

also ich finds auch mehr als lächerlich, ich mein seit über 8 stunden ist KJ down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also wenn jeder serverbetrieb so arbeiten würde, würde alles stillstehen. ich mein blizz is mittlerweile ne riesen firma mit einem gigantischen umsatz, da darf sowas einfach nicht sein!!


----------



## HordeCrusher (19. Oktober 2008)

malle ist wieder verschwunden!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ww warlock! (19. Oktober 2008)

Matze0602 schrieb:


> Alleria funzt auch schon seit 3 std nich mehr



mimimimi einige Server funzen seit 13 Uhr nicht, das heisst 9 Stunden


----------



## Solvâr (19. Oktober 2008)

lord schrieb:


> naja damals brauchte man als paladin noch skill, glück und sehr gutes equip um einen zu töten und jetzt wurde es endlich angepasst, damit paladine auch mit anderen klassen mithalten können und alle heulen nur rum, weil sie jetzt auf einmal skill brauchen, um nen pala tot zu bekommen. wenn man die neuen paladine nicht tot bekommt, dann hat man wohl doch nicht so viel skill wie man gedacht hat. jetzt kann man halt nicht mehr einfach nur in der gegend rum stehen und den pala auf einen einhauen lassen, während man sich denkt "was will der eigentlich von mir?".



SO SIEHTS AUS xDDD


----------



## Dalrogh (19. Oktober 2008)

22:40 Kil'Jaeden immer noch down...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abszu (19. Oktober 2008)

Nathrezim ist auch schon eeewig off.... und jetzt existiert er auch nicht mehr in der Serverliste.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sonntags nen Hotfix aufspielen ist aber auch ne geile Idee, darauf muss man erstmal kommen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (19. Oktober 2008)

22:43, Nathrezim ist daueroff, exisitiert der Realm überhaupt noch?!
Ich denke weniger, wo sogar meine Reamlist sagt, es gäbe kein Nathre mehr.... 
ICH GEH HEULN =(


----------



## Morbusdei (19. Oktober 2008)

kann sich zur zeit jemand auf alleria einloggen?


----------



## Fares75 (19. Oktober 2008)

Theradras!:wine:


----------



## Robbili (19. Oktober 2008)

Tja, da rächt es sich, dass Blizz alles bisher verdiente Geld in die Taschen der Bosse gesteckt hat & nicht ab und an mal in neue Hardware investiert!
Wahrscheinlich is mein PC hier schneller & besser als unser Realmserver...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ashtera (19. Oktober 2008)

Kel'Thuzad mittlerwile über 11Stunden Down. Und noch keine Ansage von Blizz. Kein Bluepost, nichts außer Login-Info.


----------



## Raheema (19. Oktober 2008)

jop proudmoore is auch schon lange off 



mein sp einer schöner sontag geht so unter ^^


----------



## Dalrogh (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaub ich cancel meinen Urlaub am 12.11.-14.11. wird beim live gehen von WotLK ja bestimmt nicht anders/besser sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



23:50 noch immer kein KJ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (19. Oktober 2008)

Theradras ist nach 5 std also eben grad endlich mal wieder online gekommen und jezz

Fehler beim abrufen der charakterliste 
Ich bin kurz davor zu SCHREIEN !!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gehts wem genau so ? auf theradras wie mir ? oder muss ich mir jezz sorgen machen

btw es ist noch nicht 23:50 erst 44 an den über mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reho (19. Oktober 2008)

> 19/10 Realms nicht erreichbar
> Die folgenden Realms sind derzeit aufgrund technischer Schwierigkeiten nicht zu erreichen:
> 
> Alleria
> ...



Kargath steht nicht mal drin, ich glaub die haben den Realm geklaut Oo

Und dabei ist Kargath laut Status online ^^


----------



## Robbili (19. Oktober 2008)

Gute Nacht sag ich mal! War mal nen schöner WoW freier Tag...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schönen Gruß an Blizzard´s Mitarbeiter, die wahrscheinlich grad irgendwo inna Disco sitzen und ihre Server mit den Ratten allein gelassen haben!! 

Vielleicht kommen ja Montag nen paar fähige Leute außem Wochenende...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Fan (19. Oktober 2008)

Also ich muss sagen ausser ner relativ kurzen Warteschleife hatte ich keine Probleme auf Durotan heute!
Naja...hab ich wohl Glück gehabt


----------



## Dalrogh (20. Oktober 2008)

Immer noch nix, ich kotze... Ach ne ich geh einfach Beta zoggn ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fllotschi (20. Oktober 2008)

13 Euro im Monat warum nur Theradras schon stunden down und das an einem Freien Tag!


----------



## Tuurem (20. Oktober 2008)

Tja seht es mal so, lieber jetzt die großen Probleme ausmerzen als zum Addon-Day.^^

Übrigens Kel´Thuzad seit mehr als 12h down  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hoffe morgen mittag gehen die wieder und meine Chars sind alle noch vollzählig und ordnungsgemäß vorhanden


----------



## sp4rkl3z (20. Oktober 2008)

Kargath ist immer noch down...

@Reho:

Kargath stand um 22.30 noch drauf....
naja, techniker von blizzard scheinen auch wochenende zu feiern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ashtera (20. Oktober 2008)

Dalrogh schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich cancel meinen Urlaub am 12.11.-14.11. wird beim live gehen von WotLK ja bestimmt nicht anders/besser sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Du hast dir Urlaub für WoW genommen? Ist ein scherz oder?


----------



## sp4rkl3z (20. Oktober 2008)

hehe... wieso auch ned Urlaub nehmen? das Installieren, rumpatchen usw nimmt sicher 2 Tage in Anspruch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und naja.... Der "Vorbote des Unheils" hat definitiv einige Server früher erreicht als andere Server.

Wenn's so weitergeht gibts halt n Freeday=nix verloren


----------



## WeRkO (20. Oktober 2008)

1:34 Uhr, kein Nathrezim in SIcht....
d.h. für mich, pennen gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

